# Kontakt 7 leak



## davidson (Aug 21, 2022)

Found this on another forum. Seems legit, but this _is_ the internet, so......


----------



## KEM (Aug 21, 2022)

I’ll believe it when I see it…


----------



## signalpath (Aug 21, 2022)

7.0.0 — 2022-08-17
New HiDPI Browser, Factory Library 2 (first HiDPI content), new effects.
ADDED Fullscreen HiDPI Browser featuring global text search; filter by tag, brand and properties (editable for user-created content), favourite presets for quick access, and import non-player libraries
FIXED Kontakt is HiDPI compatible - correctly sized on high resolution displays
ADDED Two new effects - Psyche Delay and Ring Modulator
CHANGED Locate Libraries has been changed to Manage Libraries and redirects to Native Access
IMPROVED Octave numbers are now shown on the virtual keyboard
IMPROVED Help text now extends to the width of the rack
FIXED Tape Saturator would cut out the signal with sample rates above 192khz
FIXED Output section batch creation would create surround channels instead of stereo
FIXED Edit all buses did not apply to all send effects parameters
FIXED Kontakt would crash when attempting to display special characters
FIXED Kontakt would crash when forcing Wavetable parameters out of range via KSP
FIXED Banks did not have a default file name
FIXED Collection of minor GUI fixes
IMPROVED New empty groups can now also be created from the expert tab context menu
FIXED Group output was not saved in snapshots
FIXED Help tags would be stuck when overlaying controls
IMPROVED Maximum number of declared user zones has been increased to 1024
IMPROVED Empty user zones can now be hidden in the Mapping Editor
FIXED When using auto map in the Mapping Editor Kontakt would not interpret numerical tokens starting with zero
FIXED Zone auto mapping numeric value to single key would not set the root note
IMPROVED Save with absolute sample paths is now off by default and not persistent
IMPROVED Script errors and warnings are now more informative and consistent
IMPROVED KSP Added a getter for $EVENT_PAR_MOD_VALUE_ID
IMPROVED KSP ui_mouse_area now responds to control parameters for Control, Alt and Shift keyboard modifiers
FIXED An issue where Reaper creates mono instead of stereo channels for Kontakt multi outputs
FIXED A crash with Cubase using certain 3rd party libraries


----------



## Scalms (Aug 21, 2022)

Wowsers! you found this on the internet, good enough for me! 

looks like they are finally dealing with the re-sizing kontakt user requests, finally.


----------



## David Kudell (Aug 21, 2022)

Hmmm, wonder if it's going to be a whole new app (ie like Kontakt 6 from Kontakt 5) or if will just replace Kontakt 6...


----------



## unclecheeks (Aug 21, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Hmmm, wonder if it's going to be a whole new app (ie like Kontakt 6 from Kontakt 5) or if will just replace Kontakt 6...


When Native changed the plugin name to just Kontakt without a version number, I assume it was exactly for this reason - so that new major updates would seamlessly replace the previous version in project. At least one can hope it’s seamless. I’m definitely backing up my K6 plugin, if/when I upgrade, that’s for sure! 👍


----------



## pmcrockett (Aug 21, 2022)

unclecheeks said:


> When Native changed the plugin name to just Kontakt without a version number, I assume it was exactly for this reason - so that new major updates would seamlessly replace the previous version in project. At least one can hope it’s seamless. I’m definitely backing up my K6 plugin, if/when I upgrade, that’s for sure! 👍


Which means they've missed the opportunity to call it KON7AKT.


----------



## The Gost (Aug 21, 2022)

FIXED........ IMPROVED..........


----------



## Laddy (Aug 22, 2022)

signalpath said:


> 7.0.0 — 2022-08-17
> New HiDPI Browser, Factory Library 2 (first HiDPI content), new effects.
> ADDED Fullscreen HiDPI Browser featuring global text search; filter by tag, brand and properties (editable for user-created content), favourite presets for quick access, and import non-player libraries
> FIXED Kontakt is HiDPI compatible - correctly sized on high resolution displays
> ...


This must be legit, or else we're talking about next level nerdiness.


----------



## Spid (Aug 22, 2022)

It’s very possible for Komplete 14 to be around the corner, and therefore to have Kontakt 7, so it would give one more reason to upgrade Komplete… 

My 2¢


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 22, 2022)

Seems legit to me... This sounds like it has potential for making Kontakt a hell of a lot easier to organize and navigate: _ADDED Fullscreen HiDPI Browser featuring global text search; filter by tag, brand and properties (editable for user-created content), favourite presets for quick access, and import non-player libraries_

The things that have my immediate attention are: 


_filter by tag, brand and properties (editable for user-created content) _
_favourite presets for quick access_
_import non-player libraries_


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 22, 2022)

"CHANGED Locate Libraries has been changed to Manage Libraries and redirects to Native Access"

It's already been like that for a long time (since 5.7 or 5.8 I think).


----------



## LearningToCompose:) (Aug 22, 2022)

If it's real, any idea what "import non-player libraries" means?
Is it just that you can import non-player libraries to work with global text search and favorite feature?


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 22, 2022)

LearningToCompose:) said:


> If it's real, any idea what "import non-player libraries" means?
> Is it just that you can import non-player libraries to work with global text search and favorite feature?


I was coming to ask the same thing


----------



## Henu (Aug 22, 2022)

My first thought would be the possibility to get non-player libraries to show and behave like the "official" player ones on that left area.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Aug 22, 2022)

unclecheeks said:


> When Native changed the plugin name to just Kontakt without a version number, I assume it was exactly for this reason - so that new major updates would seamlessly replace the previous version in project. At least one can hope it’s seamless. I’m definitely backing up my K6 plugin, if/when I upgrade, that’s for sure! 👍


This would presumably make it a free update then I think


----------



## LearningToCompose:) (Aug 22, 2022)

Henu said:


> Henu said:
> 
> 
> > My first thought would be the possibility to get non-player libraries to show and behave like the "official" player ones on that left area.


It could be really useful if you could customize the library window, both with player and non player library with your own artwork.
Also instead of having 10 libraries from Audio Imperia or whatever, you could make a sub window called AI Collection and with non player libraries 8dio collection etc.
Or even categoris like strings, brass etc.
So yeah basically quick load 
But quick load can be a bit awkward and tiny sometimes.
I can see advantage of having it organized like quick load on the left side of kontakt.
There's also 3rd party stuff that does this, but I heard it's not allowed to do from Native Instrument's perspective.


----------



## PeterN (Aug 22, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> This would presumably make it a free update then I think


Yea, this sounds more like an update. But seems they chose to make it to Kontakt 7. So it comes with a price tag, presumably.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 22, 2022)

With so many devs (already or considering) making their own saamplers, they've probably really tried to make it ultra-customizable and feature rich!


----------



## Laddy (Aug 22, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Yea, this sounds more like an update. But seems they chose to make it to Kontakt 7. So it comes with a price tag, presumably.


Don't forget the new factory library. I can't imagine that being free (unless it's only a visual update to the existing library,).


----------



## GtrString (Aug 22, 2022)

I'm in too deep, so the question is rather upgrade just Kontakt or the whole Komplete Ultimate suite.. (assuming 14 is close)


----------



## signalpath (Aug 22, 2022)

GtrString said:


> I'm in too deep, so the question is rather upgrade just Kontakt or the whole Komplete Ultimate suite.. (assuming 14 is close)


----------



## gedlig (Aug 22, 2022)

GtrString said:


> I'm in too deep, so the question is rather upgrade just Kontakt or the whole Komplete Ultimate suite.. (assuming 14 is close)


----------



## carlc (Aug 22, 2022)

GtrString said:


> I'm in too deep, so the question is rather upgrade just Kontakt or the whole Komplete Ultimate suite.. (assuming 14 is close)


That is my plan eventually, since you get the version update for free when you upgrade to Ultimate. Why pay separately for the update and the upgrade. The only question for me is whether to do it with K14 or wait for K15 (or even K16).


----------



## ShidoStrife (Aug 22, 2022)

GtrString said:


> I'm in too deep, so the question is rather upgrade just Kontakt or the whole Komplete Ultimate suite.. (assuming 14 is close)


It's very possible they'll arrive at the same time. Or Kontakt 7 being added for free a while after K14 release. Massive X was like that if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## RSK (Aug 22, 2022)

Laddy said:


> This must be legit, or else we're talking about next level nerdiness.


Never underestimate the level of nerdiness on this board.

That said, this must be legit.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 22, 2022)

Am I just a negative neurotic or is it very underwhelming for KONTAKT *7* ?
Sounds nice but a bit more like a bigger update.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 22, 2022)

What’s making me a bit nervous is the possible OS requirements of K7. I’m using a 2012 Cheesegrater 5,1 With Mojave. I will be really disappointed if Kontakt 7 requires a more recent OS. 🤞


----------



## FireGS (Aug 22, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> Am I just a negative neurotic or is it very underwhelming for KONTAKT *7* ?
> Sounds nice but a bit more like a bigger update.


Sounds better than Kontakt 6.8.342345345623


----------



## polynaeus (Aug 22, 2022)

Is the “Changes” section there in Native Access usually exhaustive? Or could there be additional more developer-related changes to the scripting side of Kontakt that they wouldn’t make mention of in that area?

Just curious if there are more… nerdier development changes.


----------



## wcreed51 (Aug 22, 2022)

Looks like it should be 6.8 rather than a full version update. Of course, they wouldn't make any money on that.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 22, 2022)

Disappointing if this is true. A major update consisting of several "FIXES" which Native Instruments expects customers to pay for?


----------



## David Kudell (Aug 22, 2022)

I’m personally happy it’s not a dramatic change…the number one feature for me is “doesn’t break any of your existing Kontakt libraries or your daw template.”

Better search features and HiDPI are nice upgrades that don’t break anything.


----------



## jules (Aug 22, 2022)

ED’s lack of reaction screams LEGIT, if you ask me...  Looks like it’s finally time to update my komplete. Skipped the whole 6 area...


----------



## onnomusic (Aug 22, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Hmmm, wonder if it's going to be a whole new app (ie like Kontakt 6 from Kontakt 5) or if will just replace Kontakt 6...


From what I've read when they updated from 5 to 6, from now on it will just be "kontakt" from this version onwards (so replacement)


----------



## gum (Aug 22, 2022)

Kontakt updates are welcome, but I also wish for Native Access stability.
It is too incomplete...


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 22, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> What’s making me a bit nervous is the possible OS requirements of K7. I’m using a 2012 Cheesegrater 5,1 With Mojave. I will be really disappointed if Kontakt 7 requires a more recent OS. 🤞


Unfortunately I would expect that to be the case, my guess would be 10.15 minimum. (I'm obviously not saying that's correct, but as the saying goes... Hope for the best but expect the worst...)


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 22, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> Am I just a negative neurotic or is it very underwhelming for KONTAKT *7* ?
> Sounds nice but a bit more like a bigger update.


Yes. HiDPI compatibility isn’t sexy, but it’s a very big deal.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 22, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> What’s making me a bit nervous is the possible OS requirements of K7. I’m using a 2012 Cheesegrater 5,1 With Mojave. I will be really disappointed if Kontakt 7 requires a more recent OS. 🤞


I know that's not the answer you want to hear :-/ But at least it's not confirmed yet...
I definitely understand the frustration, concern, etc when it comes to keeping up to date...


----------



## Citizen1000a (Aug 22, 2022)

If this is legit it would be a disappointingly feature-light version jump


----------



## Kevin63101 (Aug 22, 2022)

> *kgdrum said:*
> What’s making me a bit nervous is the possible OS requirements of K7. I’m using a 2012 Cheesegrater 5,1 With Mojave. I will be really disappointed if Kontakt 7 requires a more recent OS. 🤞





jcrosby said:


> I know that's not the answer you want to hear :-/ But at least it's not confirmed yet...
> I definitely understand the frustration, concern, etc when it comes to keeping up to date...


Latest Kontakt 6 requirements was ultimately what got me to update my windows os from Win 7 to Win 10 this summer on my primary music PC. Not even newer Cubase versions (which I bought and let sit) had that power over me.


----------



## Nico5 (Aug 22, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> This would presumably make it a free update then I think


I don't share your optimism, but am expecting NI to position that as the centerpiece of the forthcoming version upgrade for Komplete.


----------



## Fidelity (Aug 22, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> I don't share your optimism, but am expecting NI to position that as the centerpiece of the forthcoming version upgrade for Komplete.


Bug fixes in paid updates def. seems like an NI thing. They used to be a great company, it's a shame how Adobe they've become since their glory days. Full host automation (not just rotary knobs) when? Komplete Kontrol VST3 hosting when?


----------



## Nico5 (Aug 22, 2022)

Fidelity said:


> They used to be a great company


They have transitioned to new ownership, so yes - the nature of the company is changing.


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 22, 2022)

pmcrockett said:


> Which means they've missed the opportunity to call it KON7AKT.


I realise you’re kidding but that would mess with my OCD big time considering the first T and the second T are different. Only way I’d be happy with that is if it was KON7AK7 so probably have to wait for version 77. lol


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 22, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> "CHANGED Locate Libraries has been changed to Manage Libraries and redirects to Native Access"
> 
> It's already been like that for a long time (since 5.7 or 5.8 I think).


That crossed my mind too. Makes me wonder if it’s bogus… 🤔


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 22, 2022)

After some digging it looks like this originated from a cracked software sharing forum. Not saying it’s false but I wouldn’t trust it as far as I could throw it.

This Reddit post says he got it from Audios.x which if you add a letter in the dot is not a developer friendly site.




Maybe it is K7, but I kinda feel bad discussing something like this given where it comes from.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Aug 22, 2022)

It sounds like a useful K6.x, but not a whole K7 step.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Aug 22, 2022)

If Native Instruments gets lame about updates, then I hope VI developers will stick with K6.x or make VIs compatible with K6.x and K7 until an update comes that brings actually significant update in functionality for user-side and developer-side. We are the free market force. We will sleep in the bed we let get made. What do you want? Stand up for it.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 22, 2022)

Sounds like a merging of Komplete Kontrol and Kontakt into a single plugin, which should be nice (and expected).
A lot of effort goes into the NKS compatibility of libraries, but users like me can't be arsed loading up the Komplete Kontrol app first in order to make use of them.
As for the HiDPI bit, I wouldn't get your hopes up that it means anything towards library GUIs. Sounds more like a browser/frame thing.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 22, 2022)

Fake.


----------



## Cheezus (Aug 23, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Sounds like a merging of Komplete Kontrol and Kontakt into a single plugin, which should be nice (and expected).
> A lot of effort goes into the NKS compatibility of libraries, but users like me can't be arsed loading up the Komplete Kontrol app first in order to make use of them.
> As for the HiDPI bit, I wouldn't get your hopes up that it means anything towards library GUIs. Sounds more like a browser/frame thing.


But then what does it mean when they say Factory Library 2 is the “first HiDPI Content?” Doesn’t that imply a new HiDPI graphics engine specifically for library GUI?


----------



## zigzag (Aug 23, 2022)

Cheezus said:


> But then what does it mean when they say Factory Library 2 is the “first HiDPI Content?” Doesn’t that imply a new HiDPI graphics engine specifically for library GUI?


It probably means that images used in GUI of Factory library have been updated to a higher resolution, so that they won't look pixelated on HiDPI display.


----------



## mussnig (Aug 23, 2022)

zigzag said:


> It probably means that images used in GUI of Factory library have been updated to a higher resolution, so that they won't look pixelated on HiDPI display.


Would be even better if they support vector graphics.


----------



## HCMarkus (Aug 23, 2022)

Kontakt is already Apple Silicon-Native, unlike the rest of NI's Komplete package. I hope and expect the next version of Komplete to by AS-Native across the board. 

Or NI isn't getting any more of my money.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Aug 23, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I’m personally happy it’s not a dramatic change…the number one feature for me is “doesn’t break any of your existing Kontakt libraries or your daw template.”
> 
> Better search features and HiDPI are nice upgrades that don’t break anything.


Oh come on Dave, surely we're not touting stability as a good rationale for failing to innovate (assuming this feature-list is legit and comprehensive), on a full version release no less.

They aren't mutually exclusive, assuming the devs have any clue how to beta test (big assumption these days!)

Personally I find it quite underwhelming as well and frankly a bit surprising, seeing as how they are competing with more proprietary samplers than ever -- but only a _bit _surprising, because it is N.I. after all.

I'm actually _very_ curious to see what Kontakt's dev budget is in '22 compared to say, Maschine or Reaktor for instance... bet it's minuscule.

But hey, again assuming this is legit, I'll take the HiDPI/scalable UI over nothing at all!
Will finally be able to get full use out of my 32" screens with Kontakt, and that ain't nothing.

Cheers


----------



## David Kudell (Aug 23, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> Oh come on Dave, surely we're not touting stability as a good rationale for failing to innovate (assuming this feature-list is legit and comprehensive), on a full version release no less.
> 
> They aren't mutually exclusive, assuming the devs have any clue how to beta test (big assumption these days!)
> 
> ...


Of course I'd love new features. But I'm not sure exactly what those would be. It is a sample player in the end. I don't need fancy effects or anything else that's going to choke my CPU. I have two computers running VEP with a 2000 track orchestral template and any increase in CPU usage is going to kill the thing. A better user interface and search tools are what's great but anything that increases cpu footprint is bad for me.


----------



## Jrides (Aug 23, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Of course I'd love new features. But I'm not sure exactly what those would be. It is a sample player in the end. I don't need fancy effects or anything else that's going to choke my CPU. I have two computers running VEP with a 2000 track orchestral template and any increase in CPU usage is going to kill the thing. A better user interface and search tools are what's great but anything that increases cpu footprint is bad for me.


It’s funny. Lots of people complaining about the lack of new features. Not much discussion around what those features should actually be. Other than merge KK into Kontakt and resizable GUI, I can’t really say what I would want them to add either.


----------



## zigzag (Aug 23, 2022)

Jrides said:


> It’s funny. Lots of people complaining about the lack of new features. Not much discussion around what those features should actually be. Other than merge KK into Kontakt and resizable GUI, I can’t really say what I would want them to add either.


Instead of adding new features I much prefer, if they focus on streamlining UI/UX of existing features. HiDPI GUI and better search are steps in the right direction IMO. Maybe people expect just a bit more changes like this for a major version release. Merging KK into Kontakt and resizable GUI would indeed be really nice.


----------



## AlbertSmithers (Aug 23, 2022)

sweet.


----------



## robgb (Aug 23, 2022)

Honestly, all I think Kontakt really needs is a GUI makeover to make it look more "modern." Not that it really matters to me, but that's the biggest complaint I hear about it. I personally love it just as it is.


----------



## IgneousOne (Aug 23, 2022)

Kontakt 7 is well out of date, I use Kontakt 10


----------



## TonalDynamics (Aug 23, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Of course I'd love new features. But I'm not sure exactly what those would be. It is a sample player in the end. I don't need fancy effects or anything else that's going to choke my CPU. I have two computers running VEP with a 2000 track orchestral template and any increase in CPU usage is going to kill the thing. A better user interface and search tools are what's great but anything that increases cpu footprint is bad for me.


Well the engine and code are pretty much confirmed to be ancient, so as I understand it the main argument would be for a rewrite that utilized a modern codebase to make the entire program and engine more CPU efficient.

But like I said before I strongly suspect that the Kontakt dev budget is about half a shoestring, so not likely to happen.


Jrides said:


> It’s funny. Lots of people complaining about the lack of new features. Not much discussion around what those features should actually be. Other than merge KK into Kontakt and resizable GUI, I can’t really say what I would want them to add either.


I can list you many critical bugs that haven't been fixed in the last 5-10 years, but I'm more curious to see what exactly gets fixed in this new version or if the leaked list is comprehensive (I'm hoping it isn't)

Suffice it to say if you spend about five minutes searching posts, you'll find countless suggestions and bug complaints on this board that have basically never been acknowledged (including one from a few months ago in my own post history that cost me a lot of time).

But again, Scalable UI/HiDPI is better than nothing. Even if TMPro remains so inefficient as to be unusable, we still aren't allowed variable DFD buffer sizes per* drive*, internal routing options remain minimal and the bug with master sync causing spikes isnt fixed (that's just a small list)

But maybe (hopefully) the leaks are incomplete


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 23, 2022)

Still no "refresh" for quickload though that will quick scan for any new libs in the hierarchy and add them instead of having to do it manually 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Raphioli (Aug 23, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> It is a sample player in the end. I don't need fancy effects or anything else that's going to choke my CPU. I have two computers running VEP with a 2000 track orchestral template and any increase in CPU usage is going to kill the thing. A better user interface and search tools are what's great but anything that increases cpu footprint is bad for me.


*Exactly this *


----------



## Wunderhorn (Aug 23, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I’m personally happy it’s not a dramatic change…the number one feature for me is “doesn’t break any of your existing Kontakt libraries or your daw template.”
> 
> Better search features and HiDPI are nice upgrades that don’t break anything.


Agreed. Resizable GUI is a nice-to-have but stability is way more important and it has been lacking recently. I would like it if they would focus on stability, especially all the hangs and crashes after sitting idle for a longer period of time and issues originating from library scripting. 
Perhaps a sandboxing feature (also for debugging purposes) that catches erroneous communication that goes out to the DAW or VEP would be helpful. And speaking of VEP I wish they would work closer together with Vienna, so people who are looking for help don't just get sent to the respective other party by default.


----------



## HCMarkus (Aug 23, 2022)

IgneousOne said:


> Kontakt 7 is well out of date, I use Kontakt 10


I like the joke, but prefer DeOxit (various formulas) by Caig Labs. Almost miraculous.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 23, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> we still aren't allowed variable DFD buffer sizes per instrument,


Yes you are, you disable the global override in Options and you can then set DFD buffer size for each instrument individually (Instrument Options->DFD). It's been there since DFD was implemented in Kontakt (v1.2).



TonalDynamics said:


> Even if TMPro remains so inefficient as to be unusable


It's no different to using Elastique polyphonically. Because it _is_ Elastique in the back end...


----------



## David Kudell (Aug 23, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> you can then set DFD buffer size for each instrument individually (Instrument Options->DFD). It's been there since DFD was implemented in Kontakt (v1.2).


Whoa, tip of the day right there!


----------



## StefanoM (Aug 23, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> Even if TMPro remains so inefficient as to be unusable, we still aren't allowed variable DFD buffer sizes per instrument, internal routing options remain minimal and the bug with master sync causing spikes isnt fixed (that's just a small list)



But TMpro Sounds really good, and on a MODERN machine it is usable without so many problems.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Aug 23, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes you are, you disable the global override in Options and you can then set DFD buffer size for each instrument individually (Instrument Options->DFD). It's been there since DFD was implemented in Kontakt (v1.2).





David Kudell said:


> Whoa, tip of the day right there!


Forgive me ED, I misspoke on that point:

I meant (it would be nice to have) separate DFD buffers per _drive_, not per instrument.

So as to allow a 6TB HDD to operate on a different buffer setting than a 2TB NVMe, for instance.

My bad


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 23, 2022)

Right. Well, I support that request, I really do. And logic suggests that if we can have different instruments using different DFD buffer sizes, there shouldn't be problems in doing this across drives. But devil is in the details - what if you use symlinks, aliases, etc etc. And then make a UI that supports this all. Not exactly a trivial thing to do. Not the worst one either. We'll see. I strongly support this feature but it's not up to me to make it happen 

In the meantime, I have to say I got rid of rust drives as storage for sample libraries - they're all on SSDs. I'll admit it's a brute force solution, but it does work!


----------



## TonalDynamics (Aug 23, 2022)

StefanoM said:


> But TMpro Sounds really good, and on a MODERN machine it is usable without so many problems.


I agree, it sounds fantastic! It just has scalability issues when used with a LOT of samples.

I have a fairly beefy system (10850k @ 5.0GHZ, 128 3400mhz ram, W10 LTSC), and yet with many of my O.T. libraries the custom TMPro CAPSULE multis Ive made still choke up at higher track counts.

Wish it was more efficient!


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 23, 2022)

It's as efficient as can be - zplane already optimized it as much as they could, to my knowledge.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Aug 23, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> It's as efficient as can be - zplane already optimized it as much as they could, to my knowledge.


Even so, Kontakt seems to have a lot of issues with timestretching stuff natively, because there are so many libraries where tempo-synced effects (which utilize TMPro) cause horrible CPU spikes. S+A Landforms is a modern example that comes to mind.

Incidentally are you aware if the much reported Master-sync bug (known to generate pops and clicks at the start of new bars with both Cubase and Studio One) has been addressed in this release?


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 23, 2022)

Jrides said:


> It’s funny. Lots of people complaining about the lack of new features. Not much discussion around what those features should actually be.



* The ability to search Quickload *
Some kind of star rating system for quickload (if you could toggle a view like this on/off it would be really useful)
* A user slot in the library tab *
A few user "templates" (patches) for importing your own samples (LFO, ADSRs, routing options, RRs, etc).
Full user tagging of any patches, including user and non-player libraries.
Batch/bulk tagging - (We'll have to see what the reference to tags in the supposed leak actually means...)


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Aug 23, 2022)

Updating the big template from "Kontakt 5.dll" to "Kontakt.dll" was a major pita so fingers crossed for a smoother transition. Please don't call it "Kontakt 7.dll" !


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 23, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Full user tagging of any patches, including user and non-player libraries.


TBH you could've already done this in Kontakt's Database tab, been there for quite some time.



jcrosby said:


> A few user "templates" (patches) for importing your own samples (LFO, ADSRs, routing options, RRs, etc).


Most of that should be fairly straightforward to do yourself even. There's a factory script called Single Sample Drop which you could use to evaluate individual samples, then add effects and modulators to taste and save it as a template NKI you can use. Or you could also use @Chromofonic's sample evaluation tool, heheh.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 23, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> Even so, Kontakt seems to have a lot of issues with timestretching stuff natively, because there are so many libraries where tempo-synced effects (which utilize TMPro) cause horrible CPU spikes. S+A Landforms is a modern example that comes to mind.


Tempo synced effects is a different ballgame from timestretching, and not directly related. There are several known Replika issues in the backlog. I cannot comment anything further.

From what I checked the last time I checked, S+A libraries weren't exactly the most optimized ones of the bunch... They really do want to force you to freeze tracks...


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 23, 2022)

So, Mario, is this Kontakt 7 thing legit after all? I was assuming it was all internet shenanigans.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 23, 2022)

Tm8gZnVydGhlciBjb21tZW50cywgc29ycnkh


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 23, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> TBH you could've already done this in Kontakt's Database tab, been there for quite some time.
> 
> 
> Most of that should be fairly straightforward to do yourself even. There's a factory script called Single Sample Drop which you could use to evaluate individual samples, then add effects and modulators to taste and save it as a template NKI you can use. Or you could also use @Chromofonic's sample evaluation tool, heheh.


Fair enough, but like most people writing to deadlines learning how to script in detail isn't really a great use of my time... And the types of things I'd like to be able to do aren't necessarily simple... I use the Photosynthesis engine, which is great... But it would be a lot nicer if there were some factory scripts that did some of the same things for you so there were additional options, like a tab with hot swappable effects, etc. Sure, I have libraries that let you import and do this but more often than not these libraries have some kind of limitation that don't necessarily give you the flexibility you might need. It just seems like some new user scripts that focus on letting you get to work ASAP with your own content is an unreasonable wish....

The issue I have is that the database is somewhat closed off. Categories can't be altered or added, at least AFAIK. The only useful thing you can do is add comments... Maybe I don't understand the database well enough, or even at all... But in the screenshot it doesn't look I can do much with this example other than add some comments...


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 23, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Tm8gZnVydGhlciBjb21tZW50cywgc29ycnkh


Hmm. Results unclear. Let's try running that through the Zalgo translator.







Ţ̸̨̨̡̛̩̲͇͓̱͙͇̱͖̪̗͇̙̪̙̖̬̪̘̬̞͎̜̠͖̲̼͖̺͒̾̆̅̽͌̐̈́͐̇͊͒̅͘͜͝͠͠ͅm̶̢̡͕̳̥͈͇̭͍̻̼̒̔̉́͐̈̀̎͆͂̀͊̈́̀͒͗̓͊̈́͆̓̀̎̆̂̇̈́͊̄̍̏̒̈́̕̕͘̕͘͝͠͝ͅ8̵̧̮̠̭̺̥̟̩̀̈̔̊̐̑̀̈́͠ģ̴̧̛̛̲͚͙̥̳̅͗̈͌͗̑̿̂͑͒͋̈́̈́̄͌͗̽͛̒̉̂͛̾̃͆̋͋̓̓̓̔͗̄̆̔͘͘̚͝Z̸̨̢̨̢̨̛̼͚̼̠̱͓̮̻̻͕̜͕͙̹̰̣̝̻̮̥̤͖̥͚̈́̇̃͑́͊̑̑̉̑̔̌̽̑͊͆̆̀̐̌͊́̈́̌̾̏̓͊͛̂̇̀́͊̊͑̈́́̊͗̎͘̕͜͝͝͝ͅň̵̡̨̢̡̡̨̧̛̤̖͉͙͓͈̤̯͍͙͇̜̱̝̦̬̱̲̥̱̗͓͎̣̬̘̆̈͑͌͂͂̈̚͘͜͜͜͝V̶̡̗̥̭̤͚͈͙͙̬̪̳̼̺̭͎͈͍̭̦͔̪̦̗̝̠͚̂͊̋̓͐̈́̋͌̈́̉̍͒͜͝ͅŷ̷̡̡̨̼͔̝̘̳̩̤̺͇͍͓͕̮̻̜̭̫̳͖͍̱͔̳͈͙̩̟̮̰͓̝̯͕̹͚̱̠̪̮̱̘͈͍̅͒̀͂̊̈́͐̄̚͘͜d̷̡̺͎̯̘͙̪̭̭̫́̂͆͘͜ͅĢ̴̛͇̬͖̳̘̣̣̥͈̙͓̭͚̪̗̳̜̺̮͊̌̄̉̇̎̾̄̀h̸͍̼͈͔̣̓̈͊̕l̵̡̡̢̥̲͎͎̱̗͖̬̙̲̻̮͓̲̪͉̯͎̙͈̻͕̼̞̮̘̯͓̦̣͗͗̎͑̄̅͒̏̓̄̈́̓͑͊̄͗͋͒̋̾̊̎͗̊̉̅̓̄̊̊̀̇͌͂̕͜͝͝͝͠ͅc̶̡̛̛̛̤̠̲̝̲̲̺̱̲͖͍̠̥̬̟̦̬̳͇̲͕̫̦̘̹͔̰͖̗̼͕̻͎̲̜͎̾̾̎͛̑̀͋̀̑̉̾̒̈́̍̍̈̐̑͐͗́́̅͌̀̈́͛̉̾̑͐̆̿̌̎̂̍̈́͘͘͘͘̕̕͝ͅi̶̡̬̻͓̮̭̮͕̫̞͎̮̲͙̰͍̰̯̫̮͕͎̖̊̓́̈́͊̉̏̔̊̏̇̕B̵̢̢̢̡̰̰̙͍̠̫̗̲͕͚̬͖̗̫͇̼̠̭̫̜͎̹͋́͗̏̽͗́̒̈́͒́̎̇̔͌̾̊̿̂̀́͌̾̍͛́̀̀͋͌̀́͛̿̂͋̀͛̾͒̚̕͝͠j̶̛̳͂̀͛͋͒͂̀̄͋͌͊̍́̓̓̓̅̄͛̈͋̀̑̅͌͌̊͗̀̈͂̀͋̅̓̓̋̀̔̚͘̚͝͠͠b̷̧̛̬͇̝̪̱̩̺̗͎̘͉̰̠̼͇̗̯̠̲͍͇̫̝̟͕̱̯͉̪̬̦͎͉̠͚̭͖͖͖̱͕̰͔̺̥͇͔̫̃̅̒̌̏͐̄̏̑́͌͑̈́̒̂̋̋̽̑̿́̽̈́́̐́̚͠ͅ2̷̡̧̛̟̳̹̞̪̱͓̯̘̰͕̞̤͔̟̙͉͚͖͈̝͚͖̻̺̽̾̓̽͂̈͆̅̃̎̀̂̽̍̍͆̂͘̕̕͝͝͝͝ͅͅ1̷̡̨̧̡̡̼̼͙̮͕̫̙̲̠̤͕͔͉͎̦͔͚͕̥̗͖̬̹͓̠̥̺̙̰̼̯̬̞̼̲̩̥̺̯͐̓̑̒̌͂͆͜t̷̡̡̧̢͓̲̖̠̰̜̬͕̝̝͔̙̥̜̭͔̝̰̬̞͊͑͌̔̃͐̈̎͛͐̿̐̈͑͊̅͘̚̚͝Z̶̹̳̪̞̼͉̃͋̌̅̅̔̄̑͒̌̿̒̎̔͗̿̓̉͗̃̋̎̀̿̐͗̊͆͆̅̅͗͌̿̕̚̚͜͝͠W̵̛̯̙͔̾̊̄5̴̡̢̧̨̡̳͖̱̰̹͔̰͕͓͙̰̪͔̘̲̣̞̱̞͙̣̬̳̫̳̺̙̠͍͇̣̤̼̗̪̱̬̩̦͋͘͜͜͠ͅ0̶̛̛̛̛͓̖̻̂̈̈́̿̎͆̓̂͂͂̓͊̍̈̇̓̽͌̑́͋̍̀͊́̓̚͘̚͝͠͠͝c̶̳̘̤̾̂̇͂͐͗̓̏̀̋̒͐̊̍͆̂̋̄͆́͑̍̈̑̆̉̿͝͠͝͝͝y̵̡̨̢̻͉͓̲͇͚͖̭̫͚͎̤̜͙͇̜̹̼̬̭̟̙̤̝̦̜̘̭̹̫̬͕̗̪͓̺̭̳̹̙͆͗͗̒͑̀̍͌̐͑́̎͂̐͑͘̕͜͝ͅw̷̢̢̧̨̨̱̣͈͇̭̤̜̮̲͖̫̙̜̻̥͕͍̣̳̻̥͉̗͈͓͈̤̞̳͇̞̤̞̣̼̗̳̹͊̇͛͋̎̑̅̒̈͊̎̃̂̀̚̚̚͜͝ͅg̵̡̢̡̛̮̩͉̥͕̭͖͋͂̈́̌̂̓̊̈̏̌̄͑̃̂̂͛͋̆̈́̀̈́̓͒̽̽͒̀͐̆̾̀̿̒̐͒̐̍͆͘̕͘͝͝c̸̢̢̹̞͇̲̰̼̩̞͖͇̳̻͇̞̭̜̱͙͔̬͓͙͉̻͉̫͖͖͎͕͙̥̥̰̼̰͚̦̈͌̽́̍̒̔͗͆͒̃̍̂́̓̍̈́̈́̽͗͑̈́̈́̽̃̾̎̌̆͆̊́͛̂̐̎̚̚͘͘͝͝͝͝2̷̡̨̢̡̨̧̧̛̳͖̟͚̟͕̠̪͍̠̜͔̝̞̦̱̗̯͖̳̙̦̯͔̤̹̲̲̬̮͉̄̽̂͆̄̊̍͑̓̀͗̇̑͆̅̈́̊̓͛͛̕̚͝͠͝͠͠͠ͅͅ9̵̡̧̡̺̘͇̪̙̹͖̪̖̫̟̞̙̤̰̣̖̖̘̯̘͈̓͂̉̀̏͑͋̈́̂̊̀̂̈́͗̄̾̐̑́͂͐́̆̋͆̐̓̒̚͜͝͝͝ͅy̴̢̛̼̭̯̤̝̣͎̤͚͖̬͈̞͆͑̌͛͛̿͒̄͂̌͛̽̆̓̑̽̔̕̕c̵͙̯̮̖̞͑͐̑̑̋̓̽̇̀̈́̌́̇̂͆̃̂̐̇̈́̀̈̃̍̿̔͐̕͘̚͜͠͝ͅñ̶̛̥̬͉̘̤̟͗̆̓̌̍̏̐̀͐͊̊̊̄͊̑̎͐̃̐̾̿̈́̒̿̌̅͋͑̽̃̓͂̇̄̈́͊͋̋͒̕͘͘̚͠͝͠͝͠k̶̨̛͓͍̯̖̻̩͕̻͇̝͙̣͇͙̼̹̺̲̦͈͖͈̩͔͚̿̀̽̄́̀̏̈́͐̾̈͐̅̈́̃̀̓͒͛͊͋̊̓̚̕͠h̷̢̛͇͓̦̪̼͍̪͉̝͈͔͉͇̭͇̫̦̻̻̫̺̍̆̌̅͌͊̏̍̅̃͑̅͋̿̎͌̈́̀͒̐̾̀̇̀̈́̚͝͝ͅͅ








Oh yeah. Much clearer now. Thanks!


----------



## polynaeus (Aug 23, 2022)

This is great! We have all been asking for scalable UI for awhile and that alone, while superficial, is I’m sure a monumental task given NI’s commitment to making things backwards compatible.


----------



## zigzag (Aug 23, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> No further comments, sorry!


Translation succeeded


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 23, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> But it would be a lot nicer if there were some factory scripts that did some of the same things for you so there were additional options, like a tab with hot swappable effects, etc. Sure, I have libraries that let you import and do this but more often than not these libraries have some kind of limitation that don't necessarily give you the flexibility you might need.


Doing a hot-swappable FX script is not impossible of course. But it does require regular maintenance (i.e. every time a new effect is added). And currently there is no way to add modulation via KSP, so having a standalone script that can just magically make an empty NKI into a whole engine is not really happening. Plus, what some might consider important others might not and vice versa, so there's always gonna be gaps left in such things... So ultimately if you really really want things to behave a certain way, there's no script that will read your mind and you'll eventually have to roll up the sleeves and do it yourself... or get somebody to do it for you.


----------



## mussnig (Aug 23, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> Master-sync bug (known to generate pops and clicks at the start of new bars with both Cubase and Studio One)


Didn’t know that this was a known issue. But I am pretty sure I experienced it recently and couldn't figure out why pops/clicks were happening at one specific bar, so that would explain a lot.


----------



## j_kranz (Aug 24, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Fair enough, but like most people writing to deadlines learning how to script in detail isn't really a great use of my time... And the types of things I'd like to be able to do aren't necessarily simple... I use the Photosynthesis engine, which is great... But it would be a lot nicer if there were some factory scripts that did some of the same things for you so there were additional options, like a tab with hot swappable effects, etc. Sure, I have libraries that let you import and do this but more often than not these libraries have some kind of limitation that don't necessarily give you the flexibility you might need. It just seems like some new user scripts that focus on letting you get to work ASAP with your own content is an unreasonable wish....
> 
> The issue I have is that the database is somewhat closed off. Categories can't be altered or added, at least AFAIK. The only useful thing you can do is add comments... Maybe I don't understand the database well enough, or even at all... But in the screenshot it doesn't look I can do much with this example other than add some comments...


I personally find the quickload tab to be much more flexible, easier, and simply faster than using the database. You can create your own folder hierarchy/categories and simply drag NKI's from the browser to them... mix and match libraries/developers to your hearts content, and come up with your own categories.


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Aug 24, 2022)

I was just going to buy Kontakt 6. Now I am scared it will have to be upgraded within six months..


----------



## Spid (Aug 24, 2022)

To be fair, I got Kontakt 6 with the Komplete update, but I've been very disappointed with it... it's still the same f.ugly and unpractical GUI. I wouldn't mind for more developers to leave this platform and develop their own like many companies did now. I'm slowly starting to like Sine, Spitfire, EW Opus, and of course Falcon!


----------



## Akoustecx (Aug 24, 2022)

I've seen a few people wishing for KK and Kontakt to be merged, but how is that advantageous for using it with NKS plugins? Would this mean if I wanted Pigments, VS-3 and Chromaphone in a project within KK, I have to have 3 unnecessary instances of Kontakt running?


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 24, 2022)

No people just wanted keyswitches on LightGuide without using KK, just by having Kontakt directly talking to the hardware. Other NKS products like plugins would still be in KK.


----------



## Pier (Aug 24, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Tm8gZnVydGhlciBjb21tZW50cywgc29ycnkh


EvilDragon right now:


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 24, 2022)

I like kontakt 7


----------



## Akoustecx (Aug 24, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> No people just wanted keyswitches on LightGuide without using KK, just by having Kontakt directly talking to the hardware. Other NKS products like plugins would still be in KK.


Ok, that makes a lot more sense to me, and is something I'd appreciate.


----------



## StefanoM (Aug 24, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> Ok, that makes a lot more sense to me, and is something I'd appreciate.


Even because in a composing template 9 users on 10 use Kontakt and not the kKomplete. That usually it is used in a different scenario. Live music or different kind of music production where the KKomplete is useful. But for scoring usually there is a direct use of Kontakt. So this new feature will be useful.


----------



## Pier (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Jrides (Aug 24, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> No people just wanted keyswitches on LightGuide without using KK, just by having Kontakt directly talking to the hardware. Other NKS products like plugins would still be in KK.


Not just key switches for me. The accessibility features as well.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 24, 2022)

j_kranz said:


> I personally find the quickload tab to be much more flexible, easier, and simply faster than using the database. You can create your own folder hierarchy/categories and simply drag NKI's from the browser to them... mix and match libraries/developers to your hearts content, and come up with your own categories.


Sure, I use QL too. QL also has its own downsides, like the fact that you have to wait for it to rescan your QL folder any time you close and then open Kontakt's UI. You also can't search QL. You can search the database however.

When you need a specific patch, especially one that may get lost in the shuffle if you have a lot of libraries, searching for patches can, and has been a lifeline. However the number of patches that show up in a search are far smaller than what I know I have on available.

That may be your preferred method, but no two people work in identical ways. So why should it come down to one way of working?

With over 10s and 10s of thousands of nkis I don't think it's unreasonable to want to be able to add tags and additional categories outside of the restrictive database parameters kontakt currently restricts you to.


----------



## QuiteAlright (Aug 24, 2022)

An updated factory library could actually be interesting. The original one had a few nice patches but some garbage ones as well. This could be a nice opportunity for NI to modernize everything there.


----------



## justthere (Aug 24, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> I agree, it sounds fantastic! It just has scalability issues when used with a LOT of samples.
> 
> I have a fairly beefy system (10850k @ 5.0GHZ, 128 3400mhz ram, W10 LTSC), and yet with many of my O.T. libraries the custom TMPro CAPSULE multis Ive made still choke up at higher track counts.
> 
> Wish it was more efficient!


It may be that’s Capsule in particular beating up on your CPU - it adds a huge amount of overhead. SINE Player seems to be less hungry and also has the microphone merging thing.


----------



## aaronventure (Aug 24, 2022)

New Features







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## davidson (Aug 25, 2022)

aaronventure said:


> New Features
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, so it looks like we have 6.8 coming any time now. We could still be on for a K7 release in November.


----------



## mussnig (Aug 25, 2022)

davidson said:


> Interesting, so it looks like we have 6.8 coming any time now. We could still be on for a K7 release in November.


I think what is interesting here is that the new feature of 6.8 is one of the supposedly leaked features of 7 ...


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 25, 2022)

QuiteAlright said:


> An updated factory library could actually be interesting. The original one had a few nice patches but some garbage ones as well. This could be a nice opportunity for NI to modernize everything there.


Same here. KFL was always one of the "fallback" options for me. A refresh would be very nice, at least in certain categories, but somehow I doubt there will be any dramatic changes. The "Play" series titles that come with K6 have brought a coat of fresh paint to some degree. The most outdated part of KFL is IMO the orchestral section, but I don't believe they will make some serious update there either, in favor of orchestral titles that are part of the Komplete ecosystem.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 25, 2022)

Jrides said:


> Not just key switches for me. The accessibility features as well.


Hmmm not sure if a11y features would also be moving to Kontakt. It's pretty much a KK only feature at this point.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Aug 25, 2022)

LearningToCompose:) said:


> It could be really useful if you could customize the library window, both with player and non player library with your own artwork.
> Also instead of having 10 libraries from Audio Imperia or whatever, you could make a sub window called AI Collection and with non player libraries 8dio collection etc.
> Or even categoris like strings, brass etc.
> So yeah basically quick load
> ...


If I am not misunderstanding you can pretty much do this by copying your Kontakt Player sample libraries to the Kontakt Factory library and open through that tab on the left side.


----------



## Pier (Aug 25, 2022)

QuiteAlright said:


> An updated factory library could actually be interesting. The original one had a few nice patches but some garbage ones as well. This could be a nice opportunity for NI to modernize everything there.


It would make sense.

The release of Kontakt 7 will probably be a big one for NI. They will want to capitalize it as much as possible. Personally I only care about the software improvements but an updated factory library could be a major selling point.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 25, 2022)

QuiteAlright said:


> An updated factory library could actually be interesting. The original one had a few nice patches but some garbage ones as well. This could be a nice opportunity for NI to modernize everything there.


You would think that everything would get modernized every time they make a new version


----------



## TonalDynamics (Aug 25, 2022)

justthere said:


> It may be that’s Capsule in particular beating up on your CPU - it adds a huge amount of overhead. SINE Player seems to be less hungry and also has the microphone merging thing.


You are right that CAP has a lot of overhead but it's mostly RAM for me; CPU-wise I think it's actually quite efficient on a per-instance basis.

It's definitely just the act of combining a _lot_ of samples with TMPro that causes the dropouts.

My current workflow is to use the patches I need to timestretch at normal speed, print the phrase onto a new track and use S1's own internal timestretching methods (which is quite a bit more granular in terms of control than TMPro in any case — that little knob you have to turn in Kontakt to speed up/slow down the samples has some kind of logarithmic bump on the edges, quite obnoxious to fiddle with even without the dropouts)

Fairly effective workaround for me.

In any case CAPSULE is so amazing once you learn it that I CBA to give up all those features now that I've got that time investment into learning it all (FlexRouter + Articulation layering FTW)


----------



## justthere (Aug 25, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> In any case CAPSULE is so amazing once you learn it that I CBA to give up all those features now that I've got that time investment into learning it all


I totally get that. My investment in it was not so great that it impacted me so much - Berlin Strings was just another strings library. I don’t particularly use it any more now that I have it in SINE. I will say that the issue for me was less with RAM and more with how Capsule used such extensive scripting that it interfered with other things I needed done, and the way I prefer to work, which is single track per section as opposed to articulation, was pretty cumbersome and unreliable with Capsule for me. Happy to hear your mileage varies significantly!


----------



## Loerpert (Aug 26, 2022)

Oh man I hope this is real.


----------



## zzz00m (Aug 26, 2022)

My spidey sense starts tingling whenever it suspects a hoax...


----------



## polynaeus (Aug 27, 2022)

Probably a controlled leak.

I like all the updates and think a HiDpi is worth a full version number, I think Native probably knows it’s not like an insane update that everyone has been hoping for so they figured they would get out ahead of it by leaking so as to temper expectations.

And so I would say, folks, temper your expectations.


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 28, 2022)

If they release a new KFL, I'm wondering will this be a complete replacement for the previous one or designed as an expansion. I'm guessing that the possibility of installing the older one will remain; the same as the earlier versions of Kontakt, Reaktor, and Guitar Rig.


----------



## jules (Aug 28, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> I like kontakt 7


I agree, it's so much better than kontakt 6 !


----------



## Heizenhaus (Aug 29, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> You would think that everything would get modernized every time they make a new version


Why would someone think that?


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 29, 2022)

Heizenhaus said:


> Why would someone think that?


Because that's how you keep your products up to date. Those factory kontakt patches lose a little more usefulness every day. I don't even have it downloaded at the moment. Maybe if it was getting a bit more love over the years I'd feel differently.


----------



## LearningToCompose:) (Aug 29, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Because that's how you keep your products up to date. Those factory kontakt patches lose a little more usefulness every day. I don't even have it downloaded at the moment. Maybe if it was getting a bit more love over the years I'd feel differently.


Thinking about that a bit.
Wouldn't it be in their interrest not to have a good library coming with kontakt (like current AIO starter libraries etc)
People will buy kontakt no matter if it has good sounds or not.
(allthough I guess it could convince some kontakt player users to buy full version)
They earn money from their other libraries and 3rd party libraries.
Seems like they would earn less money from including a much better stock library.
But there's much more competition now, so maybe that's something they are willing to do, I hope so.
And obviously, I could be completely wrong. Just my thoughts.

Edit: Oh yeah, but ofc they don't earn anything from other devs full kontakt libraries.
Would be nice with a brand new kontakt factory library :D


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 29, 2022)

LearningToCompose:) said:


> People will buy kontakt no matter if it has good sounds or not.
> (allthough I guess it could convince some kontakt player users to buy full version)


That is not always true. There are people only looking at komplete (where kontakt is part of it) and what's inside of it. And well, if libraries (factory and others in the bundle) are aging rather quickly, they might looks elsewhere for their sounds (Halion? Falcon etc). Not everybody is a library hoarder like on VIC, and need kontakt in their pipeline 
Some just want to buy solution with loads of good sounds, nomatter the player.
So it's important to stay current sonically to get customers.


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 29, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Oh man I hope this is real.


It's real. 7.0.0 would most likely be final Beta before release, and one of the Beta testers probably got overly excited and posted a screenshot (anyone remember iPhone 4 prototype getting taken to a bar before the Apple Event to release it?  ). If you look at the UI on this 7.0.0 screenshot, there is so much going on, it would be quite the effort to design and mock up all of that off-the-cuff for a hoax. In fact, if someone DID toss together a fake mockup, NI should hire him or her, because they definitely have design skills, lol!


----------



## Pier (Aug 29, 2022)

This leak might be a total bs but NI is indeed working on hiDPI support.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 29, 2022)

Would be nice, the mapping velocity range numbers are so tiny on a 4k screen.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Aug 29, 2022)

polynaeus said:


> Probably a controlled leak.
> 
> I like all the updates and think a HiDpi is worth a full version number, I think Native probably knows it’s not like an insane update that everyone has been hoping for so they figured they would get out ahead of it by leaking so as to temper expectations.
> 
> And so I would say, folks, temper your expectations.


Not to worry, the last decade or so has left them quite tempered


----------



## TonalDynamics (Aug 29, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes you are, you disable the global override in Options and you can then set DFD buffer size for each instrument individually (Instrument Options->DFD). It's been there since DFD was implemented in Kontakt (v1.2).


Sorry for revisiting this but just playing around with this technique, this seems like a rather lackluster implementation; if you toggle off global override, every instrument reverts to the default (60 kb).

Which basically means that not only would I have to manually set and save the multis for each of the 250+ instruments in my ~70 GB template @ 12kb DFD (or risk memory implosion when reloading certain samples), but that I would also have to go into the instrument options with every newly opened instrument and manually set those DFD values as well; in other words, quite tedious.

Why not allow both a global DFD override _and_ an individual per-instrument setting which overrides the default value?

Might be something to bring up at the next board meeting!

P.S. Thanks for all your insights and comments on various issues that folks have had over the years, I've learned a lot about Kontakt from your posts and it's made my life as a digital orchestrator easier.

Cheers


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 30, 2022)

It's a pretty old implementation, global override came after per-instrument DFD setting IIRC.

I would say any override on per-instrument level makes no sense and doesn't really help you either when you have 2000 NKIs to deal with. There should just be a per-logical drive DFD buffer override option. But this is not my call


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 30, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> It's a pretty old implementation, global override came after per-instrument DFD setting IIRC.
> 
> I would say any override on per-instrument level makes no sense and doesn't really help you either when you have 2000 NKIs to deal with. There should just be a per-logical drive DFD buffer override option. But this is not my call


I don't know what any of that means, but it sounds very clever and you've convinced me!


----------



## TonalDynamics (Aug 30, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> It's a pretty old implementation, global override came after per-instrument DFD setting IIRC.
> 
> I would say any override on per-instrument level makes no sense and doesn't really help you either when you have 2000 NKIs to deal with. There should just be a per-logical drive DFD buffer override option. But this is not my call


Right. Well in this esoteric instance it would have helped me actually; I ran into the ol' Kontakt 'looping bug' yesterday with some random flute ostinatos in Berlin, and as per your suggestions in the thread on that issue here I changed the DFD buffer from 12 to 18 kb (after turning off override), and that somehow remedied the issue. I've had the same issue at odd moments in the past and being able to *do this on the fly would be ideal.

But luckily in this case (and most of the foreseeable cases) I have enough RAM overhead, and the 'problem samples' in question are few enough in number that I can get away with isolating them in grp. editor and turning them to sampler mode (another of your suggestions) with minimal RAM footprint.

In any case, good to have a workaround


----------



## ZeroZero (Aug 31, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Tm8gZnVydGhlciBjb21tZW50cywgc29ycnkh


What is this number? Plz


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 31, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> What is this number? Plz


Just in case you aren't joking, I think it is a response to the post immediately prior (which I think is also a joke); and that it indicates that a poor, beleaguered dragon of less than good will has either punched his keyboard, or just collapsed onto it in frustration or ennui.


----------



## Spid (Aug 31, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> What is this number? Plz


it's the secret handshake code to unlock Kontakt 7 on your account... 🤣😂


----------



## Loerpert (Aug 31, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> What is this number? Plz


A message encoded in base64


----------



## Pier (Aug 31, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> A message encoded in base64


For the non techies the encoded message says "No further comments, sorry!"


----------



## Jrides (Aug 31, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> What is this number? Plz


It’s the single funniest post on this thread! Itt’s a secret message that when decoded states…. If I tell you, I will have to kill you.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 31, 2022)

I should use more layers next time.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 31, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> I should use more layers next time.


Hmm. More code. Let's see what the Dovahkiin translator says.

"Zu'u Fent Kod Qah Ruz Sul"

I mean, that's pretty concrete right there.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 7, 2022)

Kontakt 7 is indeed listed as part of Komplete 14 (which got announced today), once you go to its comparison chart, but for some reason wasn't shown as one of my update benefits, nor does it show up yet as available for purchase or download -- even after updating Native Access (though I understand there's a beta of NA2 floating around, so maybe it goes formal with K14).


----------



## davinwv (Sep 7, 2022)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Kontakt 7 is indeed listed as part of Komplete 14 (which got announced today), once you go to its comparison chart, but for some reason wasn't shown as one of my update benefits, nor does it show up yet as available for purchase or download -- even after updating Native Access (though I understand there's a beta of NA2 floating around, so maybe it goes formal with K14).


The Kontakt 7 Landing Page states that it drops in October. There is also the attached screenshot from the main Komplete 14 Landing Page.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 7, 2022)

Yeah, it's just disappointing that there's no word yet on whether Kontakt 7 is a free upgrade. Presumably that info will become available soon enough, to decide on a la carte stuff vs. Komplete.


----------



## KEM (Sep 7, 2022)

The new Kontakt does look pretty nice I’ll give it that


----------



## Technostica (Sep 7, 2022)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Yeah, it's just disappointing that there's no word yet on whether Kontakt 7 is a free upgrade. Presumably that info will become available soon enough, to decide on a la carte stuff vs. Komplete.


Why would it be free?
If you don’t get it via Komplete 14 it will be a paid update.


----------



## zigzag (Sep 7, 2022)

From the website:


> A revamped HiDPI Factory Library features new instruments from Orchestral Tools, rare analog synths, and much more.


So, it's not just high-res graphics update. Interesting.


----------



## davinwv (Sep 7, 2022)

Hopefully, NI will also update the Factory Selection library that comes with Kontakt Player 7.


----------



## ZeroZero (Sep 7, 2022)

I think the orchestral samples from VI in the last factory library are very very good


----------



## QuiteAlright (Sep 7, 2022)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Yeah, it's just disappointing that there's no word yet on whether Kontakt 7 is a free upgrade. Presumably that info will become available soon enough, to decide on a la carte stuff vs. Komplete.


I would probably err on the side that it's not free. Considering that it's listed as one of the new additions for K14, I'm sure it's part of the package they want people to pay for when they upgrade.


----------



## QuiteAlright (Sep 7, 2022)

So in the end, it seems like everything from this leak was actually legitimate after all.


----------



## filipjonathan (Sep 7, 2022)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Yeah, it's just disappointing that there's no word yet on whether Kontakt 7 is a free upgrade. Presumably that info will become available soon enough, to decide on a la carte stuff vs. Komplete.


Why would it be a free update? 🤔


----------



## zeng (Sep 7, 2022)

I wonder if we can install K7 and K6 at the same time...what do you think?


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 7, 2022)

zeng said:


> I wonder if we can install K7 and K6 at the same time...what do you think?


I was gonna say, this is the first time they've introduced a new Kontakt number since they switched to just calling the plugin "Kontakt".


----------



## Akoustecx (Sep 7, 2022)

Regarding Kontakt moving forward, my hope is that K6 is kept in the game, but only with maintenance updates, so NI don't break their market leading backward compatibility. Meanwhile K7 evolves into something that matches it's competitors and is relevant, without having to take the unmatchable number of libraries into account.
Hope springs eternal.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 7, 2022)

The reason it would be a free update is that we're paying for it indirectly via the license fees on sample libraries. This doesn't pertain to the other products, of course. I simply thought I remembered previous Kontakt updates being free. Or maybe that's Kontakt Player? I forget if they merged.


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 7, 2022)

I am looking forward to jumping onto Kontakt7 but like everyone else is saying, I hope they let us run K6 next to it. As it stands right now I have access to almost any sound I can imagine running stable with K6. Would suck for it to be replaced and start having issues because the new graphics don't play nice on my system or some other 'sucks to be you' bugs. 

Because as it stands I can't think of a single reason I would NEED to upgrade to 7. I can't think of any new libraries coming soon that will be making any use of the listed K7 features, so for me the stability of the thousands of libraries I have will trump a new sexy UI, and if 7 replaces 6 I will be holding out until there is something that can only be done on 7.

That leaked picture a few posts above mine makes me a little nervous and excited in equal measure. I LOVE the idea of the UI being only the library UI without the additional Kontakt parts. But thats search bar looks a bit like there general NI one that started back with I think KORE, lots of square 'album covers' and tags. I hate that way of searching for things so I hope we can keep the old style too.

Too many unknowns to be to invested either way yet. I just hope we can run both.

-DJ


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 7, 2022)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Yeah, it's just disappointing that there's no word yet on whether Kontakt 7 is a free upgrade. Presumably that info will become available soon enough, to decide on a la carte stuff vs. Komplete.


Major number upgrades were never free with NI.



Mark Schmieder said:


> The reason it would be a free update is that we're paying for it indirectly via the license fees on sample libraries. This doesn't pertain to the other products, of course. I simply thought I remembered previous Kontakt updates being free. Or maybe that's Kontakt Player? I forget if they merged.


Player was always free, it doesn't really _have_ an "upgrade". You can just have them all side by side.


----------



## zigzag (Sep 7, 2022)

Well, I hope that K7 is in place upgrade of K6. While I understand desire to test K7 separately, manual migration in existing templates is a pain.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 7, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> Regarding Kontakt moving forward, my hope is that K6 is kept in the game, but only with maintenance updates, so NI don't break their market leading backward compatibility. Meanwhile K7 evolves into something that matches it's competitors and is relevant, without having to take the unmatchable number of libraries into account.
> Hope springs eternal.


In Kontakt's history this was never the case, after a major version increase there were never updates to lower numbered versions as far as I remember.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 7, 2022)

Mark Schmieder said:


> The reason it would be a free update is that we're paying for it indirectly via the license fees on sample libraries. This doesn't pertain to the other products, of course. I simply thought I remembered previous Kontakt updates being free. Or maybe that's Kontakt Player? I forget if they merged.


Player is free and that is subsidised by the player libraries as the developers pay NI a fee.
The full version can play any old libraries so no cut there for NI.
So the full version is always paid for including updates.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 7, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> so NI don't break their market leading backward compatibility.


Kontakt 7 remains fully backwards compatible, as this was, is and remains priority number 1.


----------



## zzz00m (Sep 7, 2022)

Mark Schmieder said:


> it's just disappointing that there's no word yet on whether Kontakt 7 is a free upgrade.


Has NI ever released a free upgrade? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 7, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Why would it be a free update? 🤔


haven't followed the thread but if the screenshot in the OP is valid it's pretty underwhelming IMO. Mostly fixes. Not sure anyone who isn't starting out or has few libraries really needs more factory content unless it's really good, few people use Kontakt fx under the hood except developers and HiDPI seems to be pretty specific too. No idea what that even is  I just load my stuff and write music with it.

But I'll still have to pay as soon as developers start using KT7 or not buy the libraries. Not thrilled.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 7, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> and HiDPI seems to be pretty specific too


Just about the MOST requested thing for the past 5+ years.


----------



## filipjonathan (Sep 7, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> I can't think of any new libraries coming soon that will be making any use of the listed K7 features


The new Omnia choir uses it.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 7, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Just about the MOST requested thing for the past 5+ years.


how about only those people which I didn't notice yet have to pay and everyone who doesn't care gets it free?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 7, 2022)

Riiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 7, 2022)

So how’s this going to work if you have the current full Kontakt and don’t pay to upgrade immediately?

Will Kontakt 6 still function and Kontakt 7 will work only for Player libraries?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 7, 2022)

As it always did so far, yeah.


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 7, 2022)

Not that I won’t be upgrading on day one, because gimme that HiDPI.


----------



## Akoustecx (Sep 7, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Kontakt 7 remains fully backwards compatible, as this was, is and remains priority number 1.


That is absolutely as it should be, as Kontakt, as far as I'm concerned, deserves UNESCO granting it software of cultural significance status. But it seems to me that they do appear to have backed themselves into a corner as far as keeping up with the Jones' goes.
Your Kontakt knowledge dwarfs mine, I just use it to host things that make pretty noises, but I can't help but think that a Legacy mode that maintained backward compatibility, alongside a ground up rewrite that would ensure it deserved it's market share in the future, rather than relying on the exazettabytes of samples that currently hold it aloft, wouldn't be advantageous for all parties.
I have limited commercial coding experience, but I do know the older the codebase you work with, the more like a house of cards it becomes.
It is of course possible that I'm entirely wrong, it wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 7, 2022)

Ground-up rewrite is never happening I don't think, the core of it is and has been rock solid for years and years. It just needs a completely revamped UI. That is also a very considerable undertaking though - and HiDPI browser in K7 is the beginning of that journey.


----------



## Pier (Sep 7, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> I have limited commercial coding experience, but I do know the older the codebase you work with, the more like a house of cards it becomes.


I don't know what NI is doing coding-wise but as a dev myself my guess is they've rewritten the GUI layer and kept the "engine" intact.


----------



## Akoustecx (Sep 7, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Ground-up rewrite is never happening I don't think, the core of it is and has been rock solid for years and years. It just needs a completely revamped UI. That is also a very considerable undertaking though - and HiDPI browser in K7 is the beginning of that journey.


Fair enough. If you see the current path they're following with Kontakt as being tenable, it would be beyond churlish of me to disagree!


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 7, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Kontakt 7 remains fully backwards compatible, as this was, is and remains priority number 1.





lettucehat said:


> I was gonna say, this is the first time they've introduced a new Kontakt number since they switched to just calling the plugin "Kontakt".


Like @lettucehat, since they dropped the version number from the file names I have been assuming that going forward different versions cannot be used side by side. As at least one other person has already said, one advantage is that you don't have to update all your existing projects and templates after upgrading.

But I want to be able to run both K6 full and K7 player side by side, until Komplete 14 updates go on sale and I upgrade to K7 full. It sounds like I might not be able to do that.


----------



## ShidoStrife (Sep 7, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> As it always did so far, yeah.


Is K7 gonna be a separate .dll?

Sorry I'm still not very clear on this. I thought 6 dropped the version number to make the transition to later versions seamless, no? i.e, projects saved using K6 will automatically load K7 after the update. Is this not the case?


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 7, 2022)

I note they are saying "Hi-DPi _browsing_" - I guess that means there has been no scalable/retina overhaul of the actual libraries other than the new Factory library and maybe the newest releases?

If so, that's a bit meh - the issue isn't so much the browser, but the library front end interfaces themselves. @EvilDragon Correct me if my guess is wrong here?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 7, 2022)

ShidoStrife said:


> I thought 6 dropped the version number to make the transition to later versions seamless, no?





rrichard63 said:


> since they dropped the version number from the file names I have been assuming


This is an assumption many people made, that was never confirmed nor denied by NI officially.


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 7, 2022)

Is it too much to hope that K7 will remain compatible with Win 7, in the same way 6.7.1 is?

And don't nobody give me flak about Win 7  I have my reasons.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 7, 2022)

@EvilDragon
Hi Mario can you tell us the OS system requirements for K7 or Komplete 14?
I’m using a Cheesegrater Mac Pro Mojave.
I’m parked in the Mojave trailer park so I’m keeping my 🤞 even though I’m skeptical that K7 will operate in an older Mac OS
Thanks


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 8, 2022)

I cannot share that info, sorry. Everything will be clear in October.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 8, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> I cannot share that info, sorry. Everything will be clear in October.


Thanks 🤞


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 8, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Thanks 🤞


🤞


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 8, 2022)

But people should really get used to the fact that W7 lost support and will just keep losing support from everyone. Same as what happened with XP.


----------



## Loerpert (Sep 8, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> Is it too much to hope that K7 will remain compatible with Win 7, in the same way 6.7.1 is?
> 
> And don't nobody give me flak about Win 7  I have my reasons.


Yes that's too much


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 8, 2022)

I’ll bet it’s leaking W8.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 8, 2022)

W8? What's that? Something you do related to trains or Godot?


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 12, 2022)

I think they will have to jump from K8 to K10 when the time comes, lest they end up with a dog of a release.


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 12, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> W8? What's that? Something you do related to trains or Godot?


I don’t know man , but you’d better plug that leak soon coz it’s ruining my new hardwood floors!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 12, 2022)

Mark Schmieder said:


> I think they will have to jump from K8 to K10 when the time comes, lest they end up with a dog of a release.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 12, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


>


That Kompleted my day!


----------



## soulofsound (Sep 12, 2022)

Mark Schmieder said:


> I think they will have to jump from K8 to K10 when the time comes, lest they end up with a dog of a release.


They survived K2 in 2005. Not everyone can say that.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 12, 2022)

Of course, we should have all been eligible for the educational discount on the K-5 edition.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 12, 2022)

I’m a bit puzzled that NI is selling upgrades for Komplete,promoting Kontakt 7 but there’s no posted system requirements for OS etc……….


----------



## Vik (Sep 12, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I’m a bit puzzled that NI is selling upgrades for Komplete,promoting Kontakt 7 but there’s no posted system requirements for OS etc……….


Based on this page, "only the latest versions of the following software products are supported on macOS 12 Monterey" – and Kontakt 7 is not on that list (6.7.0 is). Also, after a list of various hardware devices, they write that "Other Native Instruments software and hardware products are not currently supported on macOS 12 Monterey". Also, "Our products are not yet compatible with the MacBook M1 Max / Pro".

The latest version of Native Access in now 2.5.

On another page they write that "Currently, Native Instruments products are not supported on computers with Apple Silicon M2 processors.".


----------



## GtrString (Sep 13, 2022)

From the demos NI provide it looks like the upgraded factory library in Kontakt 7 will be some re-use from their other libraries, and some additions from VSL.. probably little new if you already own Komplete.. I guess Kontakt is already komplete









KOMPLETE 14


KOMPLETE 14 is the world’s leading production suite, including 145+ instruments and effects, 100+ Expansions, and over 135,000 sounds.




www.native-instruments.com


----------



## gedlig (Sep 13, 2022)

GtrString said:


> From the demos NI provide it looks like the upgraded factory library in Kontakt 7 will be some re-use from their other libraries, and some additions from VSL.. probably little new if you already own Komplete.. I guess Kontakt is already komplete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*from Orchestral Tools. They would've written if there's new stuff from VSL.


----------



## GtrString (Sep 13, 2022)

gedlig said:


> *from Orchestral Tools. They would've written if there's new stuff from VSL.


Ok, I thought that's what they meant in their comments for the 7th demo track..


----------



## gedlig (Sep 13, 2022)

GtrString said:


> Ok, I thought that's what they meant in their comments for the 7th demo track..


Oh, didn't see the comment on mobile. So seems they're adding new stuff from both VSL and OT


----------



## GtrString (Sep 13, 2022)

Stuff from OT is exciting!


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 13, 2022)

Looks like the Native Instruments web site is down. I've been trying to display it since Monday, but all I get is a blank white web page. I've tried on Google Chrome and MS Edge.

Is this just happening in the UK?


----------



## gedlig (Sep 13, 2022)

iMovieShout said:


> Looks like the Native Instruments web site is down. I've been trying to display it since Monday, but all I get is a blank white web page. I've tried on Google Chrome and MS Edge.
> 
> Is this just happening in the UK?


I'm in it right now (not from UK). Maybe some dns/host file problems on your end?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 13, 2022)

iMovieShout said:


> Looks like the Native Instruments web site is down. I've been trying to display it since Monday, but all I get is a blank white web page. I've tried on Google Chrome and MS Edge.
> 
> Is this just happening in the UK?


I'm on the south coast of England and the site is working fine for me. I have logged into my account also. I'm on an Android phone.


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm on the south coast of England and the site is working fine for me. I have logged into my account also. I'm on an Android phone.


That's weird. I've just tried from my iPhone and its fine, but still not via internet, not even using VPN via USA, Germany or UK. Maybe BT, here in Chichester, have changed something.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 13, 2022)

iMovieShout said:


> That's weird. I've just tried from my iPhone and its fine, but still not via internet, not even using VPN via USA, Germany or UK. Maybe BT, here in Chichester, have changed something.


I have access with my laptop using Vigin Media too. It's very odd. I guess you could raise a ticket with BT.


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 13, 2022)

So, in the meantime, has anyone had sight of, or, had the chance to beta test Kontakt7 ?
I'm keen to understand what is likely to be different between Kontakt 6 and 7.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Technostica (Sep 13, 2022)

iMovieShout said:


> So, in the meantime, has anyone had sight of, or, had the chance to beta test Kontakt7 ?
> I'm keen to understand what is likely to be different between Kontakt 6 and 7.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Beta testers are usually under an NDA.


----------



## Getsumen (Sep 13, 2022)

iMovieShout said:


> So, in the meantime, has anyone had sight of, or, had the chance to beta test Kontakt7 ?
> I'm keen to understand what is likely to be different between Kontakt 6 and 7.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Believe it's under NDA but it should be noted it's quite easy to sign up to be a beta tester. Probably won't be an option for this stage of Kontakt 7 but hey you can be first on the block for K8


----------



## davidson (Sep 13, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Ground-up rewrite is never happening I don't think, the core of it is and has been rock solid for years and years. It just needs a completely revamped UI. That is also a very considerable undertaking though - and HiDPI browser in K7 is the beginning of that journey.


If they cant or wont re-write kontakt, does that mean it's forever going to be crippled in its load speed? Disc read speeds have increased massively since kontakt was created, but it still bumbles along like its 2002.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 13, 2022)

Vik said:


> Based on this page, "only the latest versions of the following software products are supported on macOS 12 Monterey" – and Kontakt 7 is not on that list (6.7.0 is). Also, after a list of various hardware devices, they write that "Other Native Instruments software and hardware products are not currently supported on macOS 12 Monterey". Also, "Our products are not yet compatible with the MacBook M1 Max / Pro".
> 
> The latest version of Native Access in now 2.5.
> 
> On another page they write that "Currently, Native Instruments products are not supported on computers with Apple Silicon M2 processors.".


Thanks for this bit of info, so NI is saying whi software is not compatible with the latest OS but they don’t seem to be clearly saying what is required for people woth older systems for Komplete or K7. Maybe I’m not fully understanding or missing something but it seems kind of vague.


----------



## kociol21 (Sep 13, 2022)

davidson said:


> Disc read speeds have increased massively since kontakt was created, but it still bumbles along like its 2002.


Does it? I mean yeah, if you don't batch resave a library it can be little too much, but I do that with every library first thing after install, and after batch resave I've yet to encouter that loads longer than 2-3 seconds.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Sep 13, 2022)

pmcrockett said:


> Which means they've missed the opportunity to call it KON7AKT.


----------



## colony nofi (Sep 13, 2022)

kociol21 said:


> Does it? I mean yeah, if you don't batch resave a library it can be little too much, but I do that with every library first thing after install, and after batch resave I've yet to encouter that loads longer than 2-3 seconds.


Yeah - it does. There's a lot of info around about some of the legacy things Kontakt does when reading in a library. Now, no one expects a drive like those in the MBP (able to read at 6000MB/s) to read in at full speed... storage just doesn't work that way. If you're interested more about disk speed, take a look at ATTO disk test - and you can see how different I/O size range effects read / write speeds. 
Now, Kontakt unfortunately isn't hamstrung by I/O size - but the way it is constantly opening and closing files when loading. Its legacy code - and with the way massive projects like Kontakt are usually managed, that is likely an extremely difficult thing to replace. I would hazard a guess that Kontakt has > 1 million lines of code....

There are parts of code in Kontakt which no-one on the dev team understands 100% I'm sure. I know for sure this is the case for other large DAW companies. Its often much much more $ effective to just rewrite a project like Kontakt from scratch than it is to re-write fundamental features amongst a bucket load of other legacy code.

The fact that its a relatively easy kind of thing to understand / get your head around theoretically means nothing in the actual dev requirements of replacing / changing it.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 13, 2022)

davidson said:


> If they cant or wont re-write kontakt, does that mean it's forever going to be crippled in its load speed? Disc read speeds have increased massively since kontakt was created, but it still bumbles along like its 2002.


Initial patch loading time is mostly CPU bound, not that much disk bound. Read Tack's exploration doc. Although, there are some I/O weirdities in there, as noted also by colony above.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 13, 2022)

Vik said:


> Based on this page, "only the latest versions of the following software products are supported on macOS 12 Monterey" – and Kontakt 7 is not on that list (6.7.0 is). Also, after a list of various hardware devices, they write that "Other Native Instruments software and hardware products are not currently supported on macOS 12 Monterey". Also, "Our products are not yet compatible with the MacBook M1 Max / Pro".
> 
> The latest version of Native Access in now 2.5.
> 
> On another page they write that "Currently, Native Instruments products are not supported on computers with Apple Silicon M2 processors.".


Yeah that’s well and good ,my concern is older systems with older OS


----------



## Vik (Sep 14, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Yeah that’s well and good ,my concern is older systems with older OS


The K7 system requirements will be announced in October, but even if NI would claim (unlikely) that it works with Mojave and a cheesegrater (your setup), I wouldn't personally have installed K7 on Mac that's 10-12 years old – with an OS which was released circa 8 years after that Mac was produced. 

I won't even install K7 on my Monterey based 2020 iMac until some/many months after the release, because waiting for some bugfix versions almost always means less trouble.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 14, 2022)

Vik said:


> The K7 system requirements will be announced in October, but even if NI would claim (unlikely) that it works with Mojave and a cheesegrater (your setup), I wouldn't personally have installed K7 on Mac that's 10-12 years old – with an OS which was released circa 8 years after that Mac was produced.
> 
> I won't even install K7 on my Monterey based 2020 iMac until some/many months after the release, because waiting for some bugfix versions almost always means less trouble.


Yeah I understand and agree, I would never jump into anything like Kontakt 7 even if it was announced as compatible on any Mac immediately upon K7 being released. I always wait for a ,01 or .02 release on just about any Kontakt release.
As a NI customer since the time both Kontakt and Komplete were originally released I think it’s a bit weird that NI is comfortable taking money from customers preordering Komplete 14 without even announcing the minimum requirements for Komplete which obviously includes K7.

As someone that has Komplete12 UCE the thought of preordering K14 UCE which admittedly I would never do immediately when it’s released without knowing the minimum requirements,especially with an older system.
That doesn’t stop me from wondering what type of system requirements we are actually dealing with……………..


----------



## dylanmixer (Sep 14, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> haven't followed the thread but if the screenshot in the OP is valid it's pretty underwhelming IMO. Mostly fixes. Not sure anyone who isn't starting out or has few libraries really needs more factory content unless it's really good, few people use Kontakt fx under the hood except developers and HiDPI seems to be pretty specific too. No idea what that even is  I just load my stuff and write music with it.
> 
> But I'll still have to pay as soon as developers start using KT7 or not buy the libraries. Not thrilled.


I take it you aren't a Windows user lol.


----------



## dylanmixer (Sep 14, 2022)

But if NI is seriously asking for pre-order money, they better stop being cryptic about all of this 🙄.

Edit: I feel like this is the first make-or-break update in Kontakts history. With more and more sample developers using their own players, the market is no longer 100% dependent on using Kontakt. If the update doesn't rock people's socks off, for the first time it's going to be possible for some people to say bye for good.

So ... Drop some info and walkthrough videos if you want us to drop money 😁


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 14, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> But if NI is seriously asking for pre-order money, they better stop being cryptic about all of this 🙄.


Agree 100% 👍


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 14, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> I take it you aren't a Windows user lol.


I am.

Since I stared 6-7 years ago.

lol


----------



## dylanmixer (Sep 14, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> I am.
> 
> Since I stared 6-7 years ago.
> 
> lol


What magic do you employ to not have to choose between microscopic Kontakt UI and ugly blurry glitchy Kontakt UI then??

I suppose if you aren't using a 4K monitor, it's not nearly as bad.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 14, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> What magic do you employ to not have to choose between microscopic Kontakt UI and ugly blurry glitchy Kontakt UI then??
> 
> I suppose if you aren't using a 4K monitor, it's not nearly as bad.


I have a pretty large monitor actually, although it's not super pristine graphically. 
Maybe I'm more focused on writing music in the DAW 
And all the very serious tech issues and limitations with everything I'm using, including Kontakt. Would be glad if I had only graphic stuff like that to deal with.


----------



## dylanmixer (Sep 14, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> I have a pretty large monitor actually, although it's not super pristine graphically.
> Maybe I'm more focused on writing music in the DAW
> And all the very serious tech issues and limitations with everything I'm using, including Kontakt. Would be glad if I had only graphic stuff like that to deal with.


Large monitor doesn't = 4k. So if you say yours isn't pristine graphically, you likely haven't had to deal with this issue. Basically HiDPI means the ability for applications to scale on higher resolution monitors. Without the ability to scale, the interface is near unusable. It's not a matter of aesthetic, it is literally unreadable or a complete mess at times.

But I get what you're saying, though. I obviously hope there are more improvements (performance, bug fixes, new features) than that. Just making the case HiDPI support is a big deal for a lot of users, and years overdue.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 14, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> Large monitor doesn't = 4k. So if you say yours isn't pristine graphically, you likely haven't had to deal with this issue. Basically HiDPI means the ability for applications to scale on higher resolution monitors. Without the ability to scale, the interface is near unusable. It's not a matter of aesthetic, it is literally unreadable or a complete mess at times.
> 
> But I get what you're saying, though. I obviously hope there are more improvements (performance, bug fixes, new features) than that. Just making the case HiDPI support is a big deal for a lot of users, and years overdue.


interesting, sounds bad indeed. Good that they finally fixed it. Although it makes me even more opposed to the "paid upgrade" nature of it since it seems to be more of a basic useability thing than a "feature" if it's not aesthetics. 
Noone should have to pay for a properly functional interface. So it's actually JUST bug fixes XD 
I'll leave before I get more pissed :D


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 14, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> interesting, sounds bad indeed. Good that they finally fixed it. Although it makes me even more opposed to the "paid upgrade" nature of it since it seems to be more of a basic useability thing than a "feature" if it's not aesthetics.
> Noone should have to pay for a properly functional interface. So it's actually JUST bug fixes XD
> I'll leave before I get more pissed :D


But i mean, you have a point. I'm also looking at the upgrade like "what am I paying for?"


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 14, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> "what am I paying for?"


----------



## mussnig (Sep 14, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> Large monitor doesn't = 4k. So if you say yours isn't pristine graphically, you likely haven't had to deal with this issue. Basically HiDPI means the ability for applications to scale on higher resolution monitors. Without the ability to scale, the interface is near unusable. It's not a matter of aesthetic, it is literally unreadable or a complete mess at times.
> 
> But I get what you're saying, though. I obviously hope there are more improvements (performance, bug fixes, new features) than that. Just making the case HiDPI support is a big deal for a lot of users, and years overdue.


If I remember correctly, so far with Kontakt and higher resolution monitors it also depends on how the DAW handls plugings. I vaguely remember there are some DAWs that can present Kontakt in an upscaled way (with a fixed factor) so that it wouldn't be all tiny. Of course it wouldn't look very sharp but at least it wouldn't be super tiny anymore.

But then again I might be completely wrong here and imagining things ...


----------



## Ricgus3 (Sep 14, 2022)

Anyone heard about what happens to our quick load menus in kontakt 7 from kontakt 6? Is it possible to import them into k7?


----------



## dylanmixer (Sep 14, 2022)

mussnig said:


> If I remember correctly, so far with Kontakt and higher resolution monitors it also depends on how the DAW handls plugings. I vaguely remember there are some DAWs that can present Kontakt in an upscaled way (with a fixed factor) so that it wouldn't be all tiny. Of course it wouldn't look very sharp but at least it wouldn't be super tiny anymore.
> 
> But then again I might be completely wrong here and imagining things ...


It has gotten better, I'm not going to lie. Blurry and ugly when scaled, yes, but usable on some DAWs. Still prone to bugs and visual glitches though. For instance, all of my plugins I use in Cubase scale perfectly (except some older iZotope stuff, but they are upgrading that now). NI is the only one super behind the times, and like most, about 75% of my work is done through Kontakt 🤦. It's not a simple fix, it's serious work they have to do on the back end which they have been putting off for years.


----------



## zeng (Sep 26, 2022)

Will it be possible to use Kontakt 6 and 7 at the same time, what do you think/know?


----------



## davidson (Sep 27, 2022)

zeng said:


> Will it be possible to use Kontakt 6 and 7 at the same time, what do you think/know?


I'm interested in this too. Does 7 overwrite 6? Will projects which used 6 throw an error if uninstalled or will they automatically use 7?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 27, 2022)

Kontakt 7 does not overwrite Kontakt 6. It works like a separate plugin.


----------



## Watercolor Music (Sep 27, 2022)

I pre-ordered and got Kontakt 7 this morning. However, much to my disappointment (and perhaps to others' delight), Kontakt 7 is a new plugin with "7" at the end, a callback to the Kontakt 5 era. The current Kontakt 6 plugin (the one without number at the end) remains. This means I would have to completely rebuild my template in the near future if I want to hop on the 7 train.


----------



## muddyblue (Sep 27, 2022)

davidson said:


> I'm interested in this too. Does 7 overwrite 6? Will projects which used 6 throw an error if uninstalled or will they automatically use 7?


It would be nice if the latest version could migrate the old ones and you could delete the old Kontakt versions. But that won't work, in every song project you've worked with a Kontaktversion ...5,6 it won't be exchanged for a new one automaticially. Therefore, there is then another new instance of Kontakt in your arsenal.


----------



## lashman (Sep 27, 2022)

Kontakt 7 in action


KOMPLETE 14 has landed, and it's packed with more instruments, effects, sounds, and Expansions than ever. Watch as Jeremy from @Red Means Recording explores the collection, from fresh additions like KONTAKT 7 and PIANO COLORS, to classic fan-favourites. With tools that can tackle any genre and...




vi-control.net


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 27, 2022)

Got to be kidding me, is it really another Kontakt 7 VST? It doesn't just overwrite the 'Kontakt' file?? Or let you migrate? If so, that's a massive pain in the ass for anyone that's built a template(s), and a good enough reason not to bother with 7 at all!

Is it not possible to replace the old shell because of differences in the new code? Or is it purely something the devs gave no considerate thought to? I can understand if it's a code related, although very, very, annoying, I can live with that. But if it's the other...Disappointment.


----------



## Watercolor Music (Sep 27, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> Got to be kidding me, is it really another Kontakt 7 VST? It doesn't just overwrite the 'Kontakt' file?? Or let you migrate? If so, that's a massive pain in the ass for anyone that's built a template(s), and a good enough reason not to bother with 7 at all!


I know, I'm as disappointed as you are. I thought the whole reason that they dropped the number when they moved to Kontakt 6 is to avoid this exact situation.


----------



## Fitz (Sep 27, 2022)

What are the differences between six and seven? Strictly a UI redesign or are there under the hood improvements? Rebuilding a template would be a huge time investment


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 27, 2022)

Does that mean they are now numbered like this in the plugin browser: kontakt 4, kontakt 5, kontakt, kontakt 7?


----------



## Watercolor Music (Sep 27, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> Does that mean they are now numbered like this in the plugin browser: kontakt 4, kontakt 5, kontakt, kontakt 7?


Yes... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 27, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> Got to be kidding me, is it really another Kontakt 7 VST? It doesn't just overwrite the 'Kontakt' file?? Or let you migrate? If so, that's a massive pain in the ass for anyone that's built a template(s), and a good enough reason not to bother with 7 at all!
> 
> Is it not possible to replace the old shell because of differences in the new code? Or is it purely something the devs gave no considerate thought to? I can understand if it's a code related, although very, very, annoying, I can live with that. But if it's the other...Disappointment.


This was my main concern, and it was already the case when migrating from Kontakt 5 to 6.

You would have to open all your instances in your template, save each one as a multi, switch Kontakt version and reload all your Multis. Took me about two days back then and I can't wait to start over 😆


----------



## Watercolor Music (Sep 27, 2022)

Fitz said:


> What are the differences between six and seven? Strictly a UI redesign or are there under the hood improvements? Rebuilding a template would be a huge time investment


Obviously we can just keep the good old Kontakt 6 (the numberless one) around. But as more and more upcoming libraries and updates start to require 7, some parts of the template will start to get replaced by the new plugin, and at that point, I might just as well rebuild it. Still need to keep the old plugin though if I ever want to open my old templates for old projects.


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 27, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> This was my main concern, and it was already the case when migrating from Kontakt 5 to 6.
> 
> You would have to open all your instances in your template, save each one as a multi, switch Kontakt version and reload all your Multis. Took me about two days back then and I can't wait to start over 😆


Worst part is I use split templates... man down


----------



## davidson (Sep 27, 2022)

Unbelievable. Does anyone on the kontakt team actually make music and know what a pain in the arse they just created?


----------



## dylanmixer (Sep 27, 2022)

Lord. Guess I'll be sticking with "Kontakt" for the foreseeable future, then. What a bunch of chums.


----------



## GregStuckey (Sep 27, 2022)

Fingers crossed Apple do this again


----------



## homie (Sep 27, 2022)

Watercolor Music said:


> I know, I'm as disappointed as you are. I thought the whole reason that they dropped the number when they moved to Kontakt 6 is to avoid this exact situation.


That was obviously the original plan when Kontakt 6 came out. It looks like they came to their senses and now prefer to milk and bother us like in the good old times. Maybe they realized they didn't have anything really worthwhile for Komplete 14 to get us to update!?

I really liked this company (especially when the dropped the version number, that was the last time). Sad state of affairs.


----------



## homie (Sep 27, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> Is it not possible to replace the old shell because of differences in the new code? Or is it purely something the devs gave no considerate thought to? I can understand if it's a code related, although very, very, annoying, I can live with that. But if it's the other...Disappointment.


That should be possible on host level, not the plugn itself. Kind of a plugin batch replacer with integrated data mapper.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Sep 27, 2022)

I actually prefer them to be separate plugins. With some libraries presumably not going to be compatible with 7, it's good 6 will stay around.


----------



## homie (Sep 27, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> I actually prefer them to be separate plugins. With some libraries presumably not going to be compatible with 7, it's good 6 will stay around.


One day you would have 10 versions of Kontakt installed and some of the older ones can't be installed or don't run anymore on newer systems. The plugin itself should handle patch backwards compatibility.


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 27, 2022)

davidson said:


> Unbelievable. Does anyone on the kontakt team actually make music and know what a pain in the arse they just created?


I’m only joking around when I say this, no Ill intent. NI need a new work culture motto.

“Kontakt with customers, avoids Komplete fuck ups.”

I’ll see my self out… 😜


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Sep 27, 2022)

homie said:


> One day you would have 10 versions of Kontakt installed and some of the older ones can't be installed or don't run anymore on newer systems. The plugin itself should handle patch backwards compatibility.


You can very simply uninstall older versions by deleting the .dll!


----------



## Watercolor Music (Sep 27, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> You can very simply uninstall older versions by deleting the .dll!


Welp then all existing projects and templates can't load. This is exactly the issue. When Kontakt 6 dropped the version number, I thought we were past this.


----------



## Petter Rong (Sep 27, 2022)

GregStuckey said:


> Fingers crossed Apple do this again


Wut? Doesn't do it on my M1 MacBook Pro...


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 27, 2022)

Recently added K13U CE.
To get K7 _ only option seems K14 Standard Update @ $199.
_😭_


----------



## jules (Sep 27, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> Does that mean they are now numbered like this in the plugin browser: kontakt 4, kontakt 5, kontakt, kontakt 7?


Whaou, that's an unexpected move. 
Does someone noticed this little picture on the back of the komplete 14 packaging :


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 27, 2022)

Can someone post the minimum requirements for K7 on a Mac?
I’m using a MacPro Cheesegrater w/ Mojave 

Thanks


----------



## Watercolor Music (Sep 27, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Can someone post the minimum requirements for K7 on a Mac?
> I’m using a MacPro Cheesegrater w/ Mojave
> 
> Thanks


Catalina


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 27, 2022)

@Watercolor Music 

Unfortunately I suspected this would be the case.

Thanks


----------



## Pokestir (Sep 27, 2022)

Kontakt 7's UI is soooo blurry on my end. I can't figure out how to fix it. It's like they just scaled up a JPG.


----------



## KEM (Sep 27, 2022)

This was just uploaded a few hours ago


----------



## evilantal (Sep 27, 2022)

In Reaper, you can edit a project as a text file and search & replace all instances of Kontakt 6 by replacing all
<VST "VSTi: Kontakt (Native Instruments GmbH) (64 out)" Kontakt.dll 0 "" <Kontakt 6's plugin id> ""
with
<VST "VST3i: Kontakt 7 (Native Instruments) (64 out)" Kontakt_7.vst3 0 "" <Kontakt 7's plugin id> ""

I've just did this in my ca 600 track template really quickly.
Also noticed enabling/disabling tracks is much faster compared to (VST2) Kontakt 6


----------



## cloudrunner92 (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm not quite sure what to think right now. I freshly installed Kontakt 7 and the new Factory Library 2. Yet, those new factory instruments all have no UI on my machine. Any other Windows 11 users around here?






And the whole HiDPI situation is truly disappointing - besides the new browser and potentially new instruments, everything else is the same old low resolution UI, just scaled up. I understand that they can't update every third party instrument UI, but why not update stuff like the on-screen keyboard and the instrument header? If you open the old browser in the left sidebar, it basically looks like Kontakt 6, as it is.


----------



## zeng (Sep 27, 2022)

homie said:


> One day you would have 10 versions of Kontakt installed and some of the older ones can't be installed or don't run anymore on newer systems. The plugin itself should handle patch backwards compatibility.


Like iZotope Ozone versions!


----------



## Robert_G (Sep 27, 2022)

homie said:


> The plugin itself should handle patch backwards compatibility.


Key word 'should', but it doesn't.
Nevermind going from Kontakt 5 to 6 to 7 etc.
There are Kontakt libraries that suffered going from 6.3 to 6.4, etc. Some of those libraires still don't work like they used to at 6.7.1.

Unfortunately, NI isn't going to make sure that every library made for it keeps working. That's up to the developer. Many of those developers are not going to spend the time to fix the problems that a new Kontakt version caused.....that's the reality of the ecosystem.


----------



## KEM (Sep 27, 2022)

Just downloaded 7 as well, will be playing around with it and seeing what I think


----------



## reutunes (Sep 27, 2022)

Given that Kontakt 7 is already on version 7.0.11 and it's only just been released, you can expect many updates as the team work through feedback and issues.


----------



## homie (Sep 27, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> There are Kontakt libraries that suffered going from 6.3 to 6.4, etc. Some of those libraires still don't work like they used to at 6.7.1.


May i asked what libraries? I have very old libraries still working.

I'm no KSP expert but think it's basically the same scripting language as ever. They just added features over time. Maybe some devs did some ugly hacks that stopped working when things got fixed?


----------



## homie (Sep 27, 2022)

reutunes said:


> Given that Kontakt 7 is already on version 7.0.11 and it's only release week, you can expect many updates as the team work through feedback and issues.


Feedback: please roll back to 'Kontakt' and stop that new version number bullshit


----------



## cloudrunner92 (Sep 27, 2022)

cloudrunner92 said:


> I'm not quite sure what to think right now. I freshly installed Kontakt 7 and the new Factory Library 2. Yet, those new factory instruments all have no UI on my machine. Any other Windows 11 users around here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers to Native Instruments - just now update 1.0.4 for the Factory Library 2 appeared and it fixed the problem with the missing instrument UI. That was one fast fix 👍


----------



## Lannister (Sep 27, 2022)

So there's something to be said for sample library makers using their own samplers, if NI are going to be dumb and "version number" kontakt.


----------



## arrivu (Sep 27, 2022)

cloudrunner92 said:


> Cheers to Native Instruments - just now update 1.0.4 for the Factory Library 2 appeared and it fixed the problem with the missing instrument UI. That was one fast fix 👍


I just installed version 1.0 after downloading for more than 2 hours. Now I need to update to 1.0.4.


----------



## Robert_G (Sep 27, 2022)

homie said:


> May i asked what libraries? I have very old libraries still working.
> 
> I'm no KSP expert but think it's basically the same scripting language as ever. They just added features over time. Maybe some devs did some ugly hacks that stopped working when things got fixed?


Kontakt 6.4 hit really hard some libraries that were developed in Kontakt 5 in regards to Tempo Sync Pro patches. I'm not sure what they updated in 6.4 because I'm not a programmer, but I can tell you that if you are using libraries that have Tempo Sync Pro style patches that were created in Kontakt 5....you should try them out in the later versions of Kontakt 6. Still useable but a lot more work.


----------



## homie (Sep 27, 2022)

For those who installed it: How are none player libs handled by the new browser?


----------



## Nashi_VI (Sep 27, 2022)

Soo...does anybody knows if the new orchestral patches for the Factory Library are actually new samples from Strezov and Orchestral Tools...or they just made those 2 companies re-work/re-program the old VSL sounds? ...if it has been said somewhere i think i missed it.


----------



## Scottyb (Sep 27, 2022)

I hope (hope!) that somehow in all of this that we can finally have multiple KK hardware living in harmony. Presently it's kinda a mess and honestly you'd think they like you to buy more of their stuff : )


----------



## cg19 (Sep 27, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> Soo...does anybody knows if the new orchestral patches for the Factory Library are actually new samples from Strezov and Orchestral Tools...or they just made those 2 companies re-work/re-program the old VSL sounds? ...if it has been said somewhere i think i missed it.


There's an entirely new orchestral set in the new factory library recorded by Orchestral Tools. I don't have Kontakt 7 yet, but I've heard a few patches and, surprisingly, it sounds amazing! Hopefully we'll get new demos showcasing all the new stuff in the factory library.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 27, 2022)

homie said:


> That was obviously the original plan when Kontakt 6 came out.


No, it was not. It was what people assumed and NI never confirmed not denied any of those claims.

Kontakt team is looking into migration capabilities from previous versions of Kontakt to K7 - not just for AU but for VST3 as well - latest VST3 SDK offers this functionality, but no host currently implements it, including Cubase... However the plan is to work with DAW vendors to make this happen.

And Apple should get off their butts and fix the AU migration thing so that it works for K6 and K7. The mechanism is all good from NI side - it's on their side to fix the actual redirection.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 27, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Unfortunately, NI isn't going to make sure that every library made for it keeps working.


This is absolutely incorrect. There is a lot of work going into backwards compatibility with old content and it remains #1 priority for Kontakt. You can still load Kontakt 1/Kompakt based libraries in latest Kontakt 7, no problem.

Now K6.4 changed the way how memory is managed, but this doesn't affect CPU performance.

If you're seeing something else, some more specific examples (as in - exact library and exact patch that showcases what you're experiencing) would be welcome.



homie said:


> I'm no KSP expert but think it's basically the same scripting language as ever. They just added features over time. Maybe some devs did some ugly hacks that stopped working when things got fixed?



Yep the KSP is the same with features on top. All commans still work as they used to, including buggy behaviors and corner cases with some of them.



homie said:


> Feedback: please roll back to 'Kontakt' and stop that new version number bullshit


This is not possible for a myriad of reasons.



homie said:


> For those who installed it: How are none player libs handled by the new browser?


There is import non-Player libraries capability in the new browser!



Nashi_VI said:


> Soo...does anybody knows if the new orchestral patches for the Factory Library are actually new samples from Strezov and Orchestral Tools...or they just made those 2 companies re-work/re-program the old VSL sounds?


It's entirely new content. No more VSL sounds in new factory libraries.


----------



## Jrides (Sep 27, 2022)

cg19 said:


> There's an entirely new orchestral set in the new factory library recorded by Orchestral Tools. I don't have Kontakt 7 yet, but I've heard a few patches and, surprisingly, it sounds amazing! Hopefully we'll get new demos showcasing all the new stuff in the factory library.


I thought the factory library would not be available until October when K7 releases. Isn’t the player the only thing available right now?


----------



## Nashi_VI (Sep 27, 2022)

cg19 said:


> There's an entirely new orchestral set in the new factory library recorded by Orchestral Tools. I don't have Kontakt 7 yet, but I've heard a few patches and, surprisingly, it sounds amazing! Hopefully we'll get new demos showcasing all the new stuff in the factory library.


Where did you heard those patches?


----------



## cg19 (Sep 27, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> Where did you heard those patches?




This is the only video as of now that showcases almost everything from the new factory library. You'll have to skip the video a bunch as it is a stream so there's a lot of talking and talking.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Sep 27, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> It's entirely new content. No more VSL sounds in new factory libraries.


As usual, you are the best unofficial source of NI news/customer service.
Is the documentation for the new set of samples going to be available when Kontakt comes out? (like for example the specific for RR and Dynamic layers)


----------



## homie (Sep 27, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> No, it was not. It was what people assumed and NI never confirmed not denied any of those claims.



But you have to admit that it looked like most probable explanation. Quite strong evidence it was the reason dropping the version number.



EvilDragon said:


> Kontakt team is looking into migration capabilities from previous versions of Kontakt to K7 (not just for AU but for VST3 as well - latest VST3 SDK offers this functionality, but no host currently implements it, including Cubase...).



Yep, they need to get this stuff going together with host/sdk devs. Sad they didn't already years ago. It's such an annoying problem.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 27, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> As usual, you are the best unofficial source of NI news/customer service.
> Is the documentation for the new set of samples going to be available when Kontakt comes out? (like for example the specific for RR and Dynamic layers)


I honestly don't know!


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 27, 2022)

homie said:


> But you have to admit that it looked like most probable explanation. Quite strong evidence it was the reason dropping the version number.


It's _one _probably explanation. Another is (which was my assumption on release) that it was _supposed to be_ the last version of Kontakt and then that didn't work out for whatever reason (just like how it didn't work out with Windows 10 being "the last version of Windows", people also heavily misinterpreted that one ).


----------



## homie (Sep 27, 2022)

Yeah, but the last version = rolling version in my world.


----------



## Robert_G (Sep 27, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> This is absolutely incorrect. There is a lot of work going into backwards compatibility with old content and it remains #1 priority for Kontakt. You can still load Kontakt 1/Kompakt based libraries in latest Kontakt 7, no problem.
> 
> Now K6.4 changed the way how memory is managed, but this doesn't affect CPU performance.
> 
> If you're seeing something else, some more specific examples (as in - exact library and exact patch that showcases what you're experiencing) would be welcome.


My bad. I was referring to 3rd parties that use Full Kontakt. I realize that you do troubleshoot Kontakt Player libraries.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Sep 27, 2022)

cg19 said:


> This is the only video as of now that showcases almost everything from the new factory library. You'll have to skip the video a bunch as it is a stream so there's a lot of talking and talking.



I am no japanese expert so i might be totally wrong on this...but to me, she seems to be under the impression that this are still the old VSL samples...she even said that there is no true legato, like there wasn't in the old factory library...even if the legato samples were there....and to be fair when she turned legato on...it didn't sound that amazing to me...but of course i could be totally wrong....and also OT was never the best in terms of legatos in my opinion...so it could be just that.
(btw i am not claiming that this are not new samples myself, since EvilDragon told us that this are totally new samples and i do trust him)


----------



## Blakus (Sep 27, 2022)

Well, looks like I’ll be using a Kontakt 6 forever 😂. I rebuilt my whole template for K6 when I saw they dropped the version number, hoping future kontakt releases would auto migrate/replace. Im not rebuilding my template every new release. Surely NI can come up with a better solution.


----------



## robgb (Sep 27, 2022)

If you don't like it being called Kontakt 7, go into your vst3/au/vst folder, backup Kontakt (6), and rename Kontakt 7 to simply Kontakt.vst or Kontakt.component or Kontakt.vst3. Then your DAW template should be just fine.


----------



## jtnyc (Sep 27, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Anyone heard about what happens to our quick load menus in kontakt 7 from kontakt 6? Is it possible to import them into k7?


Yes it is. I did it from K5 to K6 with no problems. You just have to locate the quick load folders in the finder and copy the K6 folders to K7.

on mac they are in Library (user, the hidden one) /Application support/Native Instruments/Kontakt/Quickload

Don't know for PC


----------



## davidson (Sep 27, 2022)

robgb said:


> If you don't like it being called Kontakt 7, go into your vst3/au/vst folder, backup Kontakt (6), and rename Kontakt 7 to simply Kontakt.vst or Kontakt.component or Kontakt.vst3. Then your DAW template should be just fine.


Its not that easy, is it?


----------



## cg19 (Sep 27, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> I am no japanese expert so i might be totally wrong on this...but to me, she seems to be under the impression that this are still the old VSL samples...she even said that there is no true legato, like there wasn't in the old factory library...even if the legato samples were there....and to be fair when she turned legato on...it didn't sound that amazing to me...but of course i could be totally wrong....and also OT was never the best in terms of legatos in my opinion...so it could be just that.
> (btw i am not saying that this are not new samples myself, since EvilDragon told us that this are totally new samples)


These are DEFINITELY not the old VSL samples, no amount of reverb and processing could make it sound like completely different samples. It even has the Orchestral Tools logo up there.





(excuse the crusty image)


----------



## robgb (Sep 27, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> she even said that there is no true legato, like there wasn't in the old factory library


There are true legato patches in the old Kontat Factory Library. You have to look in the LEGACY section. The legacy section is now gone in the KFL 2, replaced by some patches from Orchestral Tools.


----------



## robgb (Sep 27, 2022)

davidson said:


> Its not that easy, is it?


Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## davidson (Sep 27, 2022)

robgb said:


> Why wouldn't it be?


I don't know, that's why I'm asking. Is it just a case of renaming kontakt 7 to kontakt?


----------



## Blakus (Sep 27, 2022)

robgb said:


> Why wouldn't it be?


Plugin ID is not the same as file name.


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 27, 2022)

homie said:


> For those who installed it: How are none player libs handled by the new browser?


They appear as a grey folder. I don't see a way of changing this to an icon. Any non-player libraries you add still do not appear in the standard library list - only in the new browser. There's still no easy way of re-ordering libraries, other than painstakingly dragging them one by one to where you want them. With hundreds of libraries, that soon gets pretty tiresome.





Looks like they did the absolute bare minimum. It's still not scalable, even several of the new libraries like Electric Mint and Picked Nylon still use the tiny minimum UI size, the close button is still greyed out (God knows why?!) and that hideous barely legible PixelArt font is still very much present.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Sep 27, 2022)

Loading times are much faster right? Even 8DIO Libraries like "Intimate Studio Strings" 👍 And adding 102 Non-Player-Libraries to the Quickload was done in about two minutes!


----------



## robgb (Sep 27, 2022)

Blakus said:


> Plugin ID is not the same as file name.


I stand corrected.


----------



## robgb (Sep 27, 2022)

davidson said:


> I don't know, that's why I'm asking. Is it just a case of renaming kontakt 7 to kontakt?


See Blakus's comment.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 27, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> My bad. I was referring to 3rd parties that use Full Kontakt. I realize that you do troubleshoot Kontakt Player libraries.


No, it doesn't matter if it's a Player or a non-Player library.


----------



## Robert_G (Sep 27, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> No, it doesn't matter if it's a Player or a non-Player library.


Well, I'm not going to rehash something I've found a work around for, but I have pages of emails from 8Dio support confirming on both ends that the upgrade to 6.4.0 reeked havoc on their tempo sync pro choir patches. None of the further Kontakt 6 updates ever fixed it. Those patches worked perfect in 6.3 and stopped working properly in 6.4. I have emails from 8Dio confirming the ball was put in your court. Whether that is the case or not.....I gave up months ago. Bottom line is that it was a Kontakt update that caused those patches to stop working properly.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 27, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Looks like they did the absolute bare minimum.


You have absolutely no idea how much work this all was.



Virtuoso said:


> It's still not scalable, even several of the new libraries like Electric Mint and Picked Nylon still use the tiny minimum UI size


Old libraries will always be old, there can be no magic done for them, other than just doing upscaling (which Kontakt now does properly in all hosts and didn't do it before - and this was NOT a walk in the park to achieve, actually). Those old libraries would have to be updated for the new UI language that K7 internally uses for the new factory and Omnia (TBD on when it will be widely available).


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 27, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Well, I'm not going to rehash something I've found a work around for, but I have pages of emails from 8Dio support confirming on both ends that the upgrade to 6.4.0 reeked havoc on their tempo sync pro choir patches. None of the further Kontakt 6 updates ever fixed it. Those patches worked perfect in 6.3 and stopped working properly in 6.4. I have emails from 8Dio confirming the issue was on your end. Whether that is the case or not.....I gave up months ago. Bottom line is that it was a Kontakt update that caused those patches to stop working properly.


Which exact library please, and please name a few patches. Generalized info like this is unfortunately not really useful for troubleshooting or investigation.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Sep 27, 2022)

cg19 said:


> These are DEFINITELY not the old VSL samples, no amount of reverb and processing could make it sound like completely different samples. It even has the Orchestral Tools logo up there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you need to re-read my message, i specifically said that i trust EvilDragon, that said in this thread, in response to my comment, that this are new samples and that the old VSL ones are gone...also i am not blind (for now at least) so there was no need for the screenshot.....also, without EvilDragon confirmation, just the OT logo would not be enought for making me be certain that those were new samples and not just old samples re-programmed by OT....that is the reason why i made my first message in this thread to begin with.


----------



## cg19 (Sep 27, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> i think you need to re-read my message, i specifically said that i trust EvilDragon, that said in this thread, in response to my comment, that this are new samples and that the old VSL ones are gone...also i am not blind (for now at least) so there was no need for the screenshot.....also, without EvilDragon confirmation, just the OT logo would not be enought for making me be certain that those were new samples and not just old samples re-programmed by OT....that is the reason why i made my first message in this thread to begin with.


Oh, well I think I might be the blind one then. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 27, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Old libraries will always be old, there can be no magic done for them, other than just doing upscaling (which Kontakt now does properly in all hosts and didn't do it before - and this was NOT a walk in the park to achieve, actually). Those old libraries...


The point is, these are the _new_ libraries just released with Komplete 14, not the legacy ones. They haven't even bothered to make many of the latest releases Hi-DPi. In fact, they haven't even bothered to use the larger screen width.

The UI still has that shitty low res pixellated font. They spent all that time and effort on... a new browser? Didn't occur to them that perhaps what people _really_ want is a higher resolution interface for _actually using the libraries_?


----------



## Robert_G (Sep 27, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Which exact library please, and please name a few patches. Generalized info like this is unfortunately not really useful for troubleshooting or investigation.


Pretty sure I gave them to you before, but I'll try again.

Any tempo sync pro patch in Insolidus or Silka with the arcs. Doesn't matter if it's 2 3 4 or 5 syl arcs. They all do it.
If you dare to assign a cc to the 1/2 or 2x tempo buttons and then program it in your Cubase editor...the CPU skyrockets and your music pops and snaps, stutters etc.

Basically, I had to make a separate track for each tempo for every arc patch and NOT assign a CC to the tempo buttons. Might seem unimportant, but it adds work and unnecessary clutter to my workflow.

8Dio confirmed everything I posted here and more. I was in the middle of a composition using these 8Dio choir arcs when 6.4.0 came out and had to get an older version reinstalled. It messed my whole project up.


----------



## davinwv (Sep 27, 2022)

@EvilDragon - Two Questions:

1. Is there a new Factory Selection library for Kontakt Player 7 to match the new Factory Library 2?

2. What is the new Controller Editor v2.7.6 app showing up in Native Access 2.6.2?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 27, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> The point is, these are the _new_ libraries just released with Komplete 14, not the legacy ones.


Those "new libraries" (except Omnia, which is the only one that is truly NEW and made specifically for K7, apart from the new factory library) were already out there prior to release of K7, so of course they wouldn't be using the latest tech. That's not to say they aren't candidates for porting to the new UI toolkit, but that's TBD.



Virtuoso said:


> They spent all that time and effort on... a new browser?


Yes, and it was a lot of work, and it's just the first step. These things, they take time and are done in chunks.



Virtuoso said:


> Didn't occur to them that perhaps what people _really_ want is a higher resolution interface for _actually using the libraries_?


Of course it did, but as I said there is no miracle that can be done only by NI to make all old libraries look super detailed in HiDPI automagically (they can only be upscaled as they are now in K7, but you get them a bit blurry then - you can choose if you want them tiny as in K6 or before, or blurry - there is no other option). The developers of those old libraries would need to port them to the new UI toolkit.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 27, 2022)

davinwv said:


> @EvilDragon - Two Questions:
> 
> 1. Is there a new Factory Selection library for Kontakt Player 7 to match the new Factory Library 2?
> 
> 2. What is the new Controller Editor v2.7.6 app showing up in Native Access 2.6.2?


1. AFAIK yes there will be

2. It's for setting up MIDI controllers and stuff of various NI hardware if you own some of those.


----------



## davinwv (Sep 27, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> you can choose if you want them tiny as in K6 or before, or blurry - there is no other option).


Where is this setting? I'm legally blind, so I run my Windows 10 desktop at 150%, so everything is looking pretty blurry right now.

The way Toontrack implements re-scaling the EZDrummer 3 and EZBass UIs might be something for NI to look at. I know that won't help the UIs of the old libraries themselves look better, but it would help the Kontakt 7 "shell" scale easier.


----------



## davinwv (Sep 27, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> 1. AFAIK yes there will be
> 
> 2. It's for setting up MIDI controllers and stuff of various NI hardware if you own some of those.


Re: #1 - I guess this will be released later? Will it be a whole other library or an update to the existing one?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 27, 2022)

davinwv said:


> Where is this setting?


Oh sorry, it's not a setting. I meant - when dealing with an old app that is based on raster content, you can either have things tiny as in K6 which doesn't scale properly, or if you scale properly they will be blurry when upscaled to HiDPI sizes. That's short of reprogramming the whole UI from scratch, of course.



davinwv said:


> Re: #1 - I guess this will be released later? Will it be a whole other library or an update to the existing one?


Whole new library, same as KFL2 is a separate library from KFL.



davinwv said:


> The way Toontrack implements re-scaling the EZDrummer 3 and EZBass UIs might be something for NI to look at.


This all is not rocket science, NI knows all the different methods of doing scalable UIs (and they do have scalable plugins - Mod Pack, Crush Pack, Raum, GR6, Massive X). However Kontakt's UI is _extremely complicated_ with tons of moving parts and various forms/sections/etc (particularly in instrument edit view), and this is something that needs a lot of effort to port over. It is not impossible, of course, but it's a massive effort, and that effort has started with the new browser in K7. The path continues from there.


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 27, 2022)

davinwv said:


> The way Toontrack implements re-scaling the EZDrummer 3 and EZBass UIs might be something for NI to look at.


This is what baffles me - other FAR smaller developers (eg Toontrack, IK Multimedia, Arturia) are doing a great job with scalable UIs. NI, in contrast, seem to be about the worst in the industry. Retina screens have been out for over a decade - there's just no excuse for this level of mediocrity.

If it's taken this long just to get a browser with improved text (the icons naturally are still blurry low res ones - they haven't been updated), maybe they need to hire some better people.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 27, 2022)

Who has time to edit thousands of instrument inserts in dozens or more of projects?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 27, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> This is what baffles me - other FAR smaller developers (eg Toontrack, IK Multimedia, Arturia) are doing a great job with scalable UIs.


Do they also have portfolios over 100 products to update and maintain with 20 years old codebases? No.



Mark Schmieder said:


> Who has time to edit thousands of instrument inserts in dozens or more of projects?


Nobody is forcing you to delete K6 straight away though?

But as mentioned, migration options are being looked into, but this needs to be worked on together with DAW vendors.


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 27, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Do they also have portfolios over 100 products to update and maintain with 20 years old codebases?


Kind of - EZ Drummer is pretty old and with v3 was totally overhauled into a fantastic scalable UI. All of their many legacy libraries were updated to provide a consistent Hi-DPi experience. Not rocket science - just a question of priorities.

I would have thought, if NI wanted to make an impact with the K7 launch, they would have released more than _one_ library (which is also only available in the Collectors Edition version) to demonstrate their new UI tech.


----------



## Spid (Sep 27, 2022)

To be fully honest, I’m really not impressed by Kontakt 7… just “meh, whatev’”

The more it goes, the more I tend to appreciate sample libraries that don’t use Kontakt (anymore) and have their own player ( Synchron, sine, spitfire, etc…).


----------



## Jrides (Sep 27, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Whole new library, same as KFL2 is a separate library from KFL.



when you say whole new library, you mean just a separate library right? All of the factory content in K7 is not brand new is it? I thought it was just the orchestral tools stuff.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 27, 2022)

Jrides said:


> when you say whole new library, you mean just a separate library right? All of the factory content in K7 is not brand new is it? I thought it was just the orchestral tools stuff.


There's more new content in Acoustic (ex Band and World) section and Beats (ex Urban Beats) section.


----------



## filipjonathan (Sep 27, 2022)

cg19 said:


> This is the only video as of now that showcases almost everything from the new factory library. You'll have to skip the video a bunch as it is a stream so there's a lot of talking and talking.



Bloody hell she's annoying


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 27, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Bloody hell she's annoying


Chimamire no jigoku. Kanojo wa urusai.


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 27, 2022)

Scratching my head over the new browser UI. How do you assign tags?

The brand new Omnia Choir library (the one built with the latest whizz-bang UI toolkit) doesn't have any tags assigned. Click 'Choir' - guess what doesn't show up? Yup, the new Choir! You'd think you could just select a bunch of presets and drag and drop a Sound Type onto them but nope. That would be too intuitive.

I noted there's a line on the top right that says 'Read Only', so I created a new preset for the purposes of testing, but this preset doesn't show up in the new browser, only in the old interface which doesn't have tags.

I'm stuck - this is such a basic feature I must be going about it the wrong way.


----------



## Jrides (Sep 27, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Bloody hell she's annoying


Agreed. That was hard to watch.


----------



## Release (Sep 27, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Scratching my head over the new browser UI. How do you assign tags?
> 
> The brand new Omnia Choir library (the one built with the latest whizz-bang UI toolkit) doesn't have any tags assigned. Click 'Choir' - guess what doesn't show up? Yup, the new Choir! You'd think you could just select a bunch of presets and drag and drop a Sound Type onto them but nope. That would be too intuitive.
> 
> ...


Try jumping over the the user presets (the person icon in the search bar) and then highlight your preset. You'll be able to add tags there. Be sure to hit apply! Not sure why you can only edit ONE preset at a time though. I hope they change that.


----------



## Stevie (Sep 27, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> It's _one _probably explanation. Another is (which was my assumption on release) that it was _supposed to be_ the last version of Kontakt and then that didn't work out for whatever reason (just like how it didn't work out with Windows 10 being "the last version of Windows", people also heavily misinterpreted that one ).


It's really exhausting to argue about whether it was on purpose or not. That's splitting hairs and doesn't change the fact that version numbers were introduced again.
Fact is, that users welcomed this behavior (omitting the version number) and praised it all over the internet.
And I'm certain that NI hasn't overlooked that feedback in the last years.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Sep 27, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> They appear as a grey folder. I don't see a way of changing this to an icon. Any non-player libraries you add still do not appear in the standard library list - only in the new browser. There's still no easy way of re-ordering libraries, other than painstakingly dragging them one by one to where you want them. With hundreds of libraries, that soon gets pretty tiresome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems not worth upgrading now from K6. Maybe more updates are coming to improve things!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 28, 2022)

I am actually very happy that K7 is a separate plugin, since I am mid-project and want to try out Omnia and other things without the risk of breaking the entire project.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

Stevie said:


> Fact is, that users welcomed this behavior (omitting the version number) and praised it all over the internet.


Fact is, _some _(not all!) users _assumed_ something to be the case when it really wasn't. That is the only fact here. You buy software as-is, not on the premise of a fictional construct of what might happen in your head, especially if the vendor never ever confirmed that fictional construct.



Stevie said:


> And I'm certain that NI hasn't overlooked that feedback in the last years.


Well, apparently they did, because decision makers don't spend their time on these fora. QA engineers overseeing beta testing procedures don't have the decision making power, they can convey the feedback but if it gets acted upon is not their call.



Simon Ravn said:


> I am actually very happy that K7 is a separate plugin, since I am mid-project and want to try out Omnia and other things without the risk of breaking the entire project.


This is (and was always) in fact one of the main reasons major updates are separate plugins with NI.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> I noted there's a line on the top right that says 'Read Only', so I created a new preset for the purposes of testing, but this preset doesn't show up in the new browser, only in the old interface which doesn't have tags.


Your saved preset will show up in the user presets section (click the human silhouette button in the top right of the search bar to get there). You will be able to tag this.


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 28, 2022)

So the only way to tag libraries (like the new Choir-Omnia) that are badly or wrongly tagged is to create a user preset duplicate of every preset and then tag those one by one? Ugh.

Just as an example, Vir2 Apollo Cinematic Guitars has 290 presets, none of which are tagged!

Why not implement a sidecar system so users can efficiently tag their libraries however they like without compromising any presets? Select multiple patches, drag and drop Sound Type, done!


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

So when something is factory content (stuff you install), this is considered read-only for obvious reasons. For user content of course you can tag that - you could even replace the factory snapshots and then you will see the tags.

Tagging of multiple patches is in the backlog, but for the time being this can also be done in Maschine and/or Komplete Kontrol (however you still won't be able to tag factory content).



Virtuoso said:


> Just as an example, Vir2 Apollo Cinematic Guitars has 290 presets, none of which are tagged!


It sounds like that one is not an NKS library, because tagging is _obligatory_ for NKS libraries. So this is up to the developer to do.

EDIT: Just checked, yeah it's a non-Player library even. For these libraries tagging is not a hard requirement, it's entirely on the developer to decide if they want to do that or not.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 28, 2022)

@EvilDragon : Thank you for letting know that NI is working on a way to help migration between Kontakt versions. Is it safe to assume that IF something like this is finally released, with Cubase for instance, it will be with the vst3 version of Kontakt ? All my tracks in my template are Komplete Kontrol, loaded with a Kontakt instance (vst, not vst3). Thanks !


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> EDIT: Just checked, yeah it's a non-Player library even. For these libraries tagging is not a hard requirement, it's entirely on the developer to decide if they want to do that or not.


It is a Player library (as is Acou6tics from the same developer) but neither are tagged - looks like they never added NKS support. Shame there's no easy way to fix this ourselves - I doubt they will ever revisit these libraries.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Is it safe to assume that IF something like this is finally released, with Cubase for instance, it will be with the vst3 version of Kontakt ?


Yes. Kontakt 7 is VST3 only, no more VST2.

IIRC the plugin version migration is going to be implemented in Maschine and KK too, so you will have this sorted out automagically, when such an update is released.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes. Kontakt 7 is VST3 only, no more VST2.
> 
> IIRC the plugin version migration is going to be implemented in Maschine and KK too, so you will have this sorted out automagically, when such an update is released.


Thank you!


----------



## robgb (Sep 28, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> They appear as a grey folder. I don't see a way of changing this to an icon.


On a Mac, go here and add an image file.

/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Kontakt 7/PAResources/image


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

On Windows, that is C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt 7\PAResources\image\

There needs to be a subfolder with library name in which you add the NKS graphics.

But actually the central location for all NKS graphics assets is: C:\Users\Public\Documents\NI Resources\image\


----------



## musicsoftwaredeals (Sep 28, 2022)

Does Kontakt 7 have a files tab to manually load a nki?


----------



## Berdinskikh (Sep 28, 2022)

musicsoftwaredeals said:


> Does Kontakt 7 have a files tab to manually load a nki?


Yes, you may use to it as soon as you bring back a whole left panel.


----------



## Lannister (Sep 28, 2022)

Why didn't they just allow us to add an image to a library from within Kontakt?


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 28, 2022)

cg19 said:


> These are DEFINITELY not the old VSL samples, no amount of reverb and processing could make it sound like completely different samples. It even has the Orchestral Tools logo up there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well now, that's kind of cool, as it gives me a chance for a realistic taster of the OT stuff, which I've been hesitant to buy. I stopped doing trials because inevitably an emergency or high priority commitments come up that expire the deadline before I've had a chance.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

Lannister said:


> Why didn't they just allow us to add an image to a library from within Kontakt?


There was no time to do so, but beta testers provided exactly the same feedback and it has been noted as a feature request and put in the backlog.


----------



## cloudrunner92 (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> There was no time to do so, but beta testers provided exactly the same feedback and it has been noted as a feature request and put in the backlog.


In the meantime, do you happen to have further advice on how to get it working manually? I tried copying the file and folder structure from other libraries and quickly created some custom artwork for Infinite Brass, but I'm not sure if there's another step left to get it to show up.


----------



## davidson (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> There was no time to do so, but beta testers provided exactly the same feedback and it has been noted as a feature request and put in the backlog.


How long were they working on kontakt 7, a fortnight?!


----------



## polynaeus (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Another is (which was my assumption on release) that it was _supposed to be_ the last version of Kontakt …).


The last version of Kontakt? You had reason to believe Native would suspend developing/supporting Kontakt?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

davidson said:


> How long were they working on kontakt 7, a fortnight?!


No, it was much longer than that of course, and again - you have no idea of the amount of work that all of this entailed in fact.


cloudrunner92 said:


> In the meantime, do you happen to have further advice on how to get it working manually? I tried copying the file and folder structure from other libraries and quickly created some custom artwork for Infinite Brass, but I'm not sure if there's another step left to get it to show up.


I'd really suggest to put these images to the other path (c:\Users\Public\Documents\NI Resources\image\<library name>). I'm not sure why it's not working for you there.


----------



## rMancer (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## cloudrunner92 (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> No, it was much longer than that of course, and again - you have no idea of the amount of work that all of this entailed in fact.
> 
> I'd really suggest to put these images to the other path (c:\Users\Public\Documents\NI Resources\image\<library name>). I'm not sure why it's not working for you there.


Thanks, I got it working in that folder and by making sure that the folders containing the images were actually called Infinite Brass and Infinite Woodwinds, respectively, just like the NKC/NKR files.
This is a million times better than navigating in the file tree in old Kontakt to open these instruments, I like it.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

@aaronventure This still doesn't mean we don't want to see your libraries on the Player and fully NKS, hehe


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 28, 2022)

cloudrunner92 said:


> Thanks, I got it working in that folder and by making sure that the folders containing the images were actually called Infinite Brass and Infinite Woodwinds, respectively, just like the NKC/NKR files.
> This is a million times better than navigating in the file tree in old Kontakt to open these instruments, I like it.


When you add a new instance of kontakt, does it also remember the last location / library you viewed from the previous instance? That would be pretty handy!


----------



## aaronventure (Sep 28, 2022)

rMancer said:


>


I mean, he obviously has some inside info so he's putting it in context, I imagine to let people know that there are actual human beings on the other side who just might share the same frustrations and that they've no doubt heard all the comments. Doesn't make the criticisms any less valid, it's just about context. The fact that there's even need for this might signal a PR clam on NI's side regarding Kontakt as a platform, but that's a whole other story.

Kontakt is also a bit of a unicorn in terms of software, it still runs stuff made on it 20 years ago. There are developers selling libraries made over a decade ago that still work flawlessly today, after the market has gone through 3 major versions of Windows and Apple has gone through an entire architecture change. If you run into an old app for something and it says it supports "Windows 7" but nothing beyond that, you know you're in for a roulette spin on whether it'll even work.

I'll just say this again: there are libraries still being sold, that haven't been updated in a decade, and they still work. A lot of them are still used in media that gets made today. That's a major selling point for developers, and one of the reasons why Kontakt will not go quietly in favor of HISE and similar choices. "Here's a platform where, given solid design and engineering, your product will still function properly and be equally if not more accessible, without your support, a decade from now. And if you then decide to open it up, your old workflow will still be valid."

Developing native, you always have to worry about the next OS update on 3 different platforms, and the more software you have, the heavier the hit once something breaks.

With that in mind, keeping up with the times while coexisting with 20-year-old code paradigms must be a colossal undertaking and honestly, a pain in the ass to work on and maintain. I can't even imagine it. But it seems like that's #1 priority for Kontakt, so with all the assumed tech debt it's in, I don't expect it to develop as fast as other software. And tech debt is no joke. Sometimes things that seem so simple on the surface might be almost impossible to implement.


----------



## cg19 (Sep 28, 2022)

Does anybody know if the new orchestral factory patches are from the Berlin series or if they were recorded specifically for the factory library?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 28, 2022)

aaronventure said:


> I mean, he obviously has some inside info so he's putting it in context


In fact (full disclosure), I have actually worked on implementing certain features and bugfixes from the changelog  May seem like small stuff, but you know...here's the list of things brought to you by yours truly:

- Minimized view can now be toggled with F10 (standalone)
- The Options dialog can now be called with F12 (standalone)
- Octave numbers are now shown on the virtual keyboard
- Help text now extends to the full width of the rack
- The Output section now contains factory presets
- Group output was not saved in snapshots
- Help text of overlapping controls would be stuck
- Instrument banks didn't have a default file name
- Edit All Buses did not apply to any send effect parameters
- In the "Save Instrument" dialog, the "Absolute sample paths" option is now disabled by default and not persistent (this bites a lot of developers in the ass, quite often!)
- When using Automap in the Mapping Editor, Kontakt would not interpret numerical tokens starting with zero
- Zone auto mapping numeric value to single key would not set the root note
- New empty groups can now also be created from the Monitor tab context menu
- Empty user zones can now be hidden in the Mapping Editor
- Tape Saturator would cut out the signal with sample rates above 192k
- Output section batch creation would create surround channels instead of stereo (in certain cases)
- Kontakt would crash when forcing Wavetable parameters out of range via KSP
- KSP engine parameter for setting the LFO phase ($ENGINE_PAR_LFO_PHASE)
- KSP bindings for the 32 Step Modulator
- KSP script errors and warnings are now more informative and consistent
- KSP ui_mouse_area now responds to control parameters for Control, Alt and Shift keyboard modifiers
- I also did the UI implementation of the two new effects, PsycheDelay and Ring Modulator


I've been busy, heheh. 



aaronventure said:


> and Apple has gone through an entire architecture change.


TWICE. Kontakt ran on PPC too, and even early on had a MAS plugin (for Digital Performer) and DirectX plugin (remember those?)!



aaronventure said:


> With that in mind, keeping up with the times while coexisting with 20-year-old code paradigms must be a colossal undertaking and honestly, a pain in the ass to work on and maintain. I can't even imagine it. But it seems like that's #1 priority for Kontakt, so with all the assumed tech debt it's in, I don't expect it to develop as fast as other software. And tech debt is no joke. Sometimes things that seem so simple on the surface might be almost impossible to implement.


Finally somebody who gets it!


----------



## HCMarkus (Sep 28, 2022)

The recent NI announcements were specific enough to get this Apple Silicon user to pony up for the Komplete Ultimate CE upgrade. Nice to see the FX go Native, reported just yesterday.


----------



## f11 (Sep 28, 2022)

rMancer said:


>


this dude literally banned me from official NI forums for questioning NI stuff like this. lol


----------



## aaronventure (Sep 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> @aaronventure This still doesn't mean we don't want to see your libraries on the Player and fully NKS, hehe


At some point, undoubtedly. Big plans for the whole thing. But that's another forum thread 


EvilDragon said:


> TWICE. Kontakt ran on PPC too, and even early on had a MAS plugin (for Digital Performer) and DirectX plugin (remember those?)!


Yeah... I don't. I was still in elementary school. Further reinforces my point 


EvilDragon said:


> Finally somebody who gets it!


Well yeah, I mean, I'm paying my tech debt as well.

It is hard to understand if you've never written code or developed software. We are so reliant on a handful of companies.... Software breaks all the time. Kontakt is a platform where computer science skills translate well to, but you don't have to be a "full-time programmer" for your product to be kept alive and continue paying dividends. That's also why pure .WAV libraries aren't going anywhere either. It allows you to take temporary risks to make an investment and create a product that can then continue paying dividends down the road. Not even sure if you can quantify this, but I imagine this fact alone spawned so many libraries that changed the face of the industry (and as such, music) forever. It allows smaller teams to create competing products, with fewer resources, driving the prices of competition down, and that forces innovation and breaks the status quo.

If it weren't for Kontakt's backwards compatibility paradigm that guarantees that an indie dev's cool new VI is still a viable choice 15 years down the line after they've gone through 4 career changes and have completely forgotten about it, the big companies that can afford to hire and maintain big development teams would have the entire market by the balls. The libraries would not be affordable (I've read about the early years and sample libraries being priced in thousands, sometimes tens of thousands), there would not be a bunch of smaller folks with fresh ideas pushing the envelope and there sure as hell wouldn't be this many people making this sort of music.

In the end, the consumer wins. The consumer, in this case, being the music producers and composers, who can then create better-sounding music for less money.

People who developed it initially are (likely) individuals with a lot more skill and knowledge today. And probably completely different as people, with different preferences for design, workflow etc. I've been working on Infinite for 4 years and in that time, I learned so much that if I started it from scratch, it would end up being a lot different. And that's just the last 4 years, technology has come *a long way* in the last 20 years, especially audio software.

To maintain a stable and fully backwards compatible platform through all of that requires one hell of a project lead and vision, with plenty of perseverance and thick skin.

We take this for granted, but to even envision this all these years ago and keep at it to this day is a big thing. I wonder how are (music) history books going to look at all this one day.


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 28, 2022)

rMancer said:


>


He might just know a thing or two more than your average user about how software is developed, particularly one he's heavily involved with.

The people who ultimately make decisions on what features get greenlit are the Product Managers/Owners. You can yell at everyone you want to, but ultimately you need to bend the Product team's ear or you're just shouting into the void. Oh, and most Product people do their best to insulate themselves from end users (for good reason).


----------



## HCMarkus (Sep 28, 2022)

Just updated to Komplete 14 CE. Quickly browsed lots of new stuff that will surely be very inspiring and fun.

Everything seems good Apple Silicon-Native except Guitar Rig 6. AU of Guitar Rig Version 6.2.4 not instantiating on DP11.2 running on a Mac Studio Ultra under macOS 12.6.

_Digital Performer has encountered an error.
Mas,1 error reported by Mac Audio Unit Support
Failure: Initialize 275-10868 (-10868)_

Re-installed after deleting NI-specified files.
Trashed the DP Audio Unit Cache; DP re-scanned all plugins and shows AU "FX" and "MFX" Versions and VST3 "Guitar Rig 6" version, no FX or MFX versions.

AU versions continue to pull the same error.

If enabled, VST3 version will open a window when instantiated as a plugin, but displays no data.

FYI EDIT:

Very quick response from MOTU...



> Thanks for connecting with us. This is a current known issue in DP, something our team is working on alongside with Native Instruments to resolve.
> 
> Best,
> Matt - MOTU


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

aaronventure said:


> It is hard to understand if you've never written code or developed software. We are so reliant on a handful of companies.... Software breaks all the time. Kontakt is a platform where computer science skills translate well to, but you don't have to be a "full-time programmer" for your product to be kept alive and continue paying dividends. That's also why pure .WAV libraries aren't going anywhere either. It allows you to take temporary risks to make an investment and create a product that can then continue paying dividends down the road. Not even sure if you can quantify this, but I imagine this fact alone spawned so many libraries that changed the face of the industry (and as such, music) forever. It allows smaller teams to create competing products, with fewer resources, driving the prices of competition down, and that forces innovation and breaks the status quo.
> 
> If it weren't for Kontakt's backwards compatibility paradigm that guarantees that an indie dev's cool new VI is still a viable choice 15 years down the line after they've gone through 4 career changes and have completely forgotten about it, the big companies that can afford to hire and maintain big development teams would have the entire market by the balls. The libraries would not be affordable (I've read about the early years and sample libraries being priced in thousands, sometimes tens of thousands), there would not be a bunch of smaller folks with fresh ideas pushing the envelope and there sure as hell wouldn't be this many people making this sort of music.
> 
> ...


----------



## evilantal (Sep 29, 2022)

Is it just me or is this the only way to do it?
I want to add an "Indie" library to the browser and add my own tags to its presets

If I just add the library folder path to User Presets, the path is added to the list, but nothing happens. Nothing is added in the User Presets browser.
If I add the path to Custom Libraries it does show up in the (other) browser
But adding it there keeps the presets as Read only, so I can't add tags
If I now remove the path from Custom Libraries again and add it to User Presets it now does show up there and I'm able to tag the presets
Now I can leave it there or again remove the path from User Presets and re-add it to Custom Libraries with the tagged presets still intact

So.... if I want to add an Indie library to the browser and tag the presets myself I have to go this route for each library
Add to Custom Libraries > Remove from Custom Libraries > add to User Presets > tag the presets > remove from User Presets > add to Custom Libraries

Is this really the only way or am I missing something obvious?
Seems like a lot of work for 200+ libraries :o


----------



## Nimrod7 (Sep 30, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Oh, and most Product people do their best to insulate themselves from end users (for good reason).


There are some exceptions however (hey @Daniel S. )!


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 30, 2022)

evilantal said:


> If I just add the library folder path to User Presets, the path is added to the list, but nothing happens. Nothing is added in the User Presets browser.
> If I add the path to Custom Libraries it does show up in the (other) browser
> But adding it there keeps the presets as Read only, so I can't add tags
> If I now remove the path from Custom Libraries again and add it to User Presets it now does show up there and I'm able to tag the presets
> ...


If a library doesn't show up you need to batch resave it (with at least Kontakt 5.0). You can only tag libraries that you add to User Presets section.


----------



## evilantal (Sep 30, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> If a library doesn't show up you need to batch resave it (with at least Kontakt 5.0). You can only tag libraries that you add to User Presets section.


Batch resaving with Kontakt 6 doesn't help (for me).
For some reason I'm only able to add a library to User Presets after first having added it to Custom Libraries once.

Also, why not allow tagging of Custom Libraries if I'm able to tag them anyway using this "workaround"?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 30, 2022)

Hm I cannot confirm that behavior over here. You might need to restart Kontakt when adding a library to the Custom Libraries section so that a refresh is triggered.

Regarding tagging not possible under Custom Libraries, it's because this is considered "factory content", and similar to Maschine and KK, factory content is read only. This is why you have the option to add the libraries you want to either section.

There's an overarching idea to later allow global browsing (so, no need to switch between factory and user, you just browse through both simultaneously), but no timeframe on that.


----------



## Jack All (Sep 30, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Do they also have portfolios over 100 products to update and maintain with 20 years old codebases? No.
> 
> 
> Nobody is forcing you to delete K6 straight away though?
> ...


Mario thank you for all your answers. It’s much appreciated 🙏😇 I hope so much that Native will be able to make it possible to update our templates with kontakt 6 instruments to kontakt 7. I’m not a programmer so I don’t know if it’s possible to - but it would be a really good service from Native Instruments if they maked it possible. Otherwise I will have to spend days doing it manually.

Best


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 30, 2022)

It is possible, but it requires coordination between NI and all the different DAW vendors. AU already has migration capabilities but Apple broke it for K6 (it works for K5 still) so it's on their side to fix, Kontakt's implementation is fine.

VST3 got improved migration capability in the latest version of VST3 SDK (so, not just VST2 -> VST3, but also a developer can now specify exact plugin IDs that should be migrated to the latest version, so this would include Kontakt 2-6 in this case - does _anyone_ still have any projects with Kontakt 1?!), but this capability is not yet implemented anywhere, not even in Cubase. However NI will be working with various DAW vendors to make this happen - at least that's what I've been told.


----------



## Dr Bensmir (Sep 30, 2022)

Is it possible when Browsing in the new K7 browser to load a patch as a "replacement" of an existing patch, because it's cumbersome when you want to switch patches but have one already loaded, you have to switch to Kontakt window, close the patch, switch back to the browser, load the patch


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 30, 2022)

If you're in the Single mode it will replace the current patch.


----------



## Dr Bensmir (Sep 30, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> If you're in the Single mode it will replace the current patch.


Sorry about this newbie question, but I never heard of single mode even if I am a long time user, can you tell me how to put my kontakt instance into single mode ?

Also is it possible to save the state of the browser within the kontakt instance ? So that when we disable it inside Cubase and re-enable it, it loads with the exact browser state before disabling the track ? I think this is not possible but you never know


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 30, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> In fact (full disclosure), I have actually worked on implementing certain features and bugfixes from the changelog  May seem like small stuff, but you know...here's the list of things brought to you by yours truly:
> 
> - Minimized view can now be toggled with F10 (standalone)
> - The Options dialog can now be called with F12 (standalone)
> ...


Mario,
Do you ever sleep? Wow that’s quite a list.


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 30, 2022)

Petter Rong said:


> Wut? Doesn't do it on my M1 MacBook Pro...


Doesn't do it my intel Mini either. Lots of old projects still load Kontakt 5. Would be handy if it did tho!


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 30, 2022)

Dr Bensmir said:


> Sorry about this newbie question, but I never heard of single mode even if I am a long time user, can you tell me how to put my kontakt instance into single mode ?









Dr Bensmir said:


> Also is it possible to save the state of the browser within the kontakt instance ? So that when we disable it inside Cubase and re-enable it, it loads with the exact browser state before disabling the track ? I think this is not possible but you never know


Nope. It was mentioned during beta testing, I think it's a tracked issue.


kgdrum said:


> Mario,
> Do you ever sleep? Wow that’s quite a list.


Of course I do. 

That list happened over a couple of months so it's not really _that_ special.  But I hope at least some of the things from that list made somebody happy.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 30, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Doesn't do it my intel Mini either. Lots of old projects still load Kontakt 5. Would be handy if it did tho!


Apple broke AU migration for Kontakt 6 and above, it's been broken for quite some time. Nag at them!


----------



## Paul Thiébaut (Oct 2, 2022)

There's something I don't understand, is the new Kontakt factory library 2 available if you own Kontakt 6 or do you need to buy Komplete 14 ? The library doesn't show up in my available products on Native Access...


----------



## proxima (Oct 2, 2022)

Paul Thiébaut said:


> There's something I don't understand, is the new Kontakt factory library 2 available if you own Kontakt 6 or do you need to buy Komplete 14 ? The library doesn't show up in my available products on Native Access...


The factory library is part of Kontakt 7. So you need Komplete 14 or to buy the upgrade for Kontakt 7.


----------



## brett (Oct 2, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes. Kontakt 7 is VST3 only, no more VST2.
> 
> IIRC the plugin version migration is going to be implemented in Maschine and KK too, so you will have this sorted out automagically, when such an update is released.


Oh. Does that mean K7 can’t be hosted on VEP?? 😱


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 2, 2022)

Until they support hosting VST3, nope. I suppose in the interim one could use a light wrapper like Kush Elements, but that's probably more trouble than worth.


----------



## brett (Oct 2, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Until they support hosting VST3, nope. I suppose in the interim one could use a light wrapper like Kush Elements, but that's probably more trouble than worth.


Thanks ED. 

Wow. I hope VSL finally gets on board, otherwise those of us with templates that rely on VEP are going to be stranded on K6 🤦‍♂️


----------



## robgb (Oct 2, 2022)

cloudrunner92 said:


> I'm not quite sure what to think right now. I freshly installed Kontakt 7 and the new Factory Library 2. Yet, those new factory instruments all have no UI on my machine. Any other Windows 11 users around here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This happened to me on Mac. I reinstalled the library and the problem went away.


----------



## Shubus (Oct 2, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Chimamire no jigoku. Kanojo wa urusai.


De verdad!


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 3, 2022)

brett said:


> Thanks ED.
> 
> Wow. I hope VSL finally gets on board, otherwise those of us with templates that rely on VEP are going to be stranded on K6 🤦‍♂️


They have to, eventually, because VST2 won't be supported on Apple Silicon.


----------



## deemarcus (Oct 3, 2022)

robgb said:


> If you don't like it being called Kontakt 7, go into your vst3/au/vst folder, backup Kontakt (6), and rename Kontakt 7 to simply Kontakt.vst or Kontakt.component or Kontakt.vst3. Then your DAW template should be just fine.


Can confirm this method not working since Kontakt 7


----------



## Paul Thiébaut (Oct 4, 2022)

I don't see the point of this new Kontakt version. Set apart the extra 20 Gigs of content in the new library and the new UI there are no significant changes... So why a whole new version ?


----------



## Laddy (Oct 4, 2022)

I wonder, will developers update their libraries to K7, or not probable?


----------



## proxima (Oct 4, 2022)

Paul Thiébaut said:


> I don't see the point of this new Kontakt version. Set apart the extra 20 Gigs of content in the new library and the new UI there are no significant changes... So why a whole new version ?


The new factory library might be pretty consequential for some users without large 3rd party libraries. I was skeptical, but Guy’s review was quite positive. 

I’m also not sure about new features available to developers. It’s not all about the UI.


----------



## Paul Thiébaut (Oct 5, 2022)

proxima said:


> The new factory library might be pretty consequential for some users without large 3rd party libraries. I was skeptical, but Guy’s review was quite positive.
> 
> I’m also not sure about new features available to developers. It’s not all about the UI.


To be honest the factory library is a good starting point for beginners and they might've added new tools for developers which will only be useful for a handful of users sure. Apart from this factory library (and the UI which is not a huge deal), NI hasn't brought anything new to the table.

Not to sound harsh but I don't really care what GM thinks of this update. It's disappointing in my opinion 😕


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 7, 2022)

Who's GM? General MIDI?


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 7, 2022)

Guy Michelmore


----------



## romplin (Oct 10, 2022)

Pokestir said:


> Kontakt 7's UI is soooo blurry on my end. I can't figure out how to fix it. It's like they just scaled up a JPG.


I quoting NI "big, beautiful, HiDPI interfaces".🤣

I'm at a point were I lost faith in Kontakt and NI. I hope that someone is building an open sampler platform that will stay and evolve.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 10, 2022)

romplin said:


> I quoting NI "big, beautiful, HiDPI interfaces".🤣
> 
> I'm at a point were I lost faith in Kontakt and NI. I hope that someone is building an open sampler platform that will stay and evolve.


It's not easy, which is why Kontakt has managed to stay dominant for so long. I worked on several sampler code bases last summer, and it's technically the hardest thing I've done in my career -- which is saying a lot, as I have a few patents behind me and was instrumental in such technology thrusts as early Digital Printing.

I'm not saying that to brag about my career accomplishments, but rather to accent how hard it is to pull off real-time audio with sample-switching (and all the other features) WELL. I have been doing audio and acoustics software since 1999, alongside structural and mechanical engineering and occasionally aerospace, and now I am mostly sonar and marine science. And yet, I find samplers the biggest TECHNICAL challenge (some of the other stuff is a bigger integration or management challenge).

I don't have Kontakt 7 yet; I am only now coming up for air after six months of recovering a Money Pit house from disaster, so I am re-familiarizing myself with my most active projects, workflows, production techniques for MIDI instruments, etc. Once I'm back in the groove (which will be soon), I may brave the transition to K7.

From what I've seen, I'm going to like K7. But I'm also way less sampling-oriented than I used to be, as the pandemic isolation has made me crave a return to "old school" production with real musicians (which I thankfully now have at my command, so to speak).


----------



## sundrowned (Oct 10, 2022)

Mark Schmieder said:


> It's not easy, which is why Kontakt has managed to stay dominant for so long. I worked on several sampler code bases last summer, and it's technically the hardest thing I've done in my career -- which is saying a lot, as I have a few patents behind me and was instrumental in such technology thrusts as early Digital Printing.
> 
> I'm not saying that to brag about my career accomplishments, but rather to accent how hard it is to pull off real-time audio with sample-switching (and all the other features) WELL. I have been doing audio and acoustics software since 1999, alongside structural and mechanical engineering and occasionally aerospace, and now I am mostly sonar and marine science. And yet, I find samplers the biggest TECHNICAL challenge (some of the other stuff is a bigger integration or management challenge).
> 
> ...


Plus keeping everything backwards compatible. That's the amazing thing about kontakt. You can open a decade old libraries in the current version.

I'm really intrigued by the new UI language that's on the way. Because it sound like a big change and I'm interested to see how they keep the backwards compatibility.


----------



## romplin (Oct 10, 2022)

No bad words about the technical base. I'm thankful for all the tools.

But UI is a different matter. The browser looks interesting. But everything else isn't performing well and I don't like to wait another 5 years. It's still this tiny interface in edit view which makes it hard to use with many modules, while having super big screens.

And now it's blurry as you see in the posted pictures. This is worse than no HiDPI mode. You can have the best tools technically but after all you have to use it. 😉


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 10, 2022)

sundrowned said:


> Plus keeping everything backwards compatible. That's the amazing thing about kontakt. You can open a decade old libraries in the current version.
> 
> I'm really intrigued by the new UI language that's on the way. Because it sound like a big change and I'm interested to see how they keep the backwards compatibility.


Is Lua still part of the ecosystem? If not, are there translation packages for existing Lua scripts?


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 10, 2022)

romplin said:


> No bad words about the technical base. I'm thankful for all the tools.
> 
> But UI is a different matter. The browser looks interesting. But everything else isn't performing well and I don't like to wait another 5 years. It's still this tiny interface in edit view which makes it hard to use with many modules, while having super big screens.
> 
> And now it's blurry as you see in the posted pictures. This is worse than no HiDPI mode. You can have the best tools technically but after all you have to use it. 😉


Well, I haven't seen it yet, but I do remember a number of years ago that a lot of vendors got degraded visuals (on macOS, at least) when they switched to the Qt GUI toolkit, but the Qt folks gave things a complete makeover a few years back and anyone (which is most people) who upgraded ended up with very sharp graphics. VSL is a case in point (see the Synchron Player).


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 11, 2022)

romplin said:


> And now it's blurry as you see in the posted pictures. This is worse than no HiDPI mode.


The general sentiment from a great deal of users is that it's better to have things larger and blurry, than tiny and unreadable.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Oct 11, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Until they support hosting VST3, nope. I suppose in the interim one could use a light wrapper like Kush Elements, but that's probably more trouble than worth.


BlueCat Patchwork might also work:





Blue Cat's PatchWork - Fully Configurable Plug-Ins Chainer and Multi FX / Standalone Host or Plug-In







www.bluecataudio.com





or VST3Shell:
https://www.xlutop.com/buzz/zip/vst3shell_v1.2.1.zip

or Metaplugin:








Metaplugin


DDMF builds some of the finest audio apps and audio plugins on the planet. VST, Audio Units, AAX plugins for Cubase, Reaper, LogicX, ProTools…



ddmf.eu


----------



## nightjar (Oct 11, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> The general sentiment from a great deal of users is that it's better to have things larger and blurry, than tiny and unreadable.


That would be a preferred transitional step for me enroute to scalable vector art


----------



## dormusic (Oct 11, 2022)

signalpath said:


> 7.0.0 — 2022-08-17
> New HiDPI Browser, Factory Library 2 (first HiDPI content), new effects.
> ADDED Fullscreen HiDPI Browser featuring global text search; filter by tag, brand and properties (editable for user-created content), favourite presets for quick access, and import non-player libraries
> FIXED Kontakt is HiDPI compatible - correctly sized on high resolution displays
> ...


Still no vst3 pitch delta ("Note expression") parameter ;(


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 11, 2022)

That is a rather tough one.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 14, 2022)

I'm still only seeing it (Kontakt 7 Update) via direct sale, after waiting a few days to see if it pops up. Is that the case? No problem if so, but I usually have some loyalty points at different reseller sites.


----------



## EanS (Oct 14, 2022)

Mark Schmieder said:


> I'm still only seeing it (Kontakt 7 Update) via direct sale, after waiting a few days to see if it pops up. Is that the case? No problem if so, but I usually have some loyalty points at different reseller sites.


As far as I remember I've never seen Kontakt or Kontakt Update for sales at least at the most common 3rd party sellers (Best Service, Audiodeluxe, JRRshop, Plugin Boutique). Komplete yes, but sole Kontakt, can't recall.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 14, 2022)

Thanks, that's what I thought. I did Komplete 12 Ultimate CE via the e-seller now known as Loot Audio (formerly kontakt Hub), and had never checked the individual updates before, other than buying direct from NI, so I'll do that now for the K7 Update, as I'm in the middle of updating all of my projects for VSL stuff anyway, so it's a practical time to do the K6 to K7 swap in all of my projects.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 14, 2022)

Not having any luck on Native Access 2.7.0 installing. I assumed I had to do the upgrade from Native Access 1.x, to gain access to Kontakt 7, but maybe not. I'll see if I can go back to NA1.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 14, 2022)

Great, looks like I've thrown myself into a rathole fore the rest of the evening. Here's a discussion and workaround:









Please Grant Permission to Native Access to Install Dependencies. (NA2 on Mac) on 2.6.0


I launched NA and got this: Please Grant Permission to Native Access to Install Dependencies.




community.native-instruments.com


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 14, 2022)

I successfully downgraded to NA1 and then I successfully upgraded to Kontakt 7.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 14, 2022)

I never installed NA2, and installing KU was smooth sailing for me as well... For the moment NA2 appears not to be required to install Komplete 14. (Despite the site suggesting it is).


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 15, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> For the moment NA2 appears not to be required to install Komplete 14. (Despite the site suggesting it is).


If you want to claim the copy of Ozone 10 which is included with Komplete, unfortunately the only way to get it is to install NA2. I confirmed this with NI support. They don’t gve you a separate serial for Ozone, nor does it appear in your iZotope account. Seems to be a kind of calculated lock-in scam where the only way to upgrade to the much more useful Ozone Advanced is to pay NI $199+ tax rather than go through cheaper alternative 3rd party routes.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 15, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> If you want to claim the copy of Ozone 10 which is included with Komplete, unfortunately the only way to get it is to install NA2. I confirmed this with NI support. They don’t gve you a separate serial for Ozone, nor does it appear in your iZotope account. Seems to be a kind of calculated lock-in scam where the only way to upgrade to the much more useful Ozone Advanced is to pay NI $199+ tax rather than go through cheaper alternative 3rd party routes.


I already had Ozone 10 Advanced so I wasn't aware... Thanks for clarifying.
Also I'm not saying I doubt you, but are you sure? I only ask because I received the plugin alliance voucher without any issues. Seems odd that it would happen with Ozone. (Then again they are technically different companies so I suppose anything's possible...)


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 19, 2022)

I haven't done any tracking with K7 yet (but will this weekend). Nevertheless, I already like its workflow, reminding me a bit of Kore. I like that the browser is easier to use and to quickly find things, and that it goes away once you have selected something, giving you more real estate for the library's GUI.


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 19, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I already had Ozone 10 Advanced so I wasn't aware... Thanks for clarifying.
> Also I'm not saying I doubt you, but are you sure? I only ask because I received the plugin alliance voucher without any issues. Seems odd that it would happen with Ozone.


Yes - when I got Komplete 14 CE, I got all the vouchers _except_ Ozone. I was expecting a serial which I would register on the iZotope site, so I emailed NI support to see if it was missing. They confirmed that Ozone has to be downloaded using NA2, which I didn't have installed at the time - Ozone doesn't show up in NA1.

You don't actually get a serial for Ozone - it's not displayed in the plugin and does not appear in your NI account, which means you're locked out of upgrading via iZotope directly or through 3rd parties - the only route is via NI at $199+tax.


----------



## Shubus (Oct 31, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Chimamire no jigoku. Kanojo wa urusai.


de verdad!


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 31, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Yes - when I got Komplete 14 CE, I got all the vouchers _except_ Ozone. I was expecting a serial which I would register on the iZotope site, so I emailed NI support to see if it was missing. They confirmed that Ozone has to be downloaded using NA2, which I didn't have installed at the time - Ozone doesn't show up in NA1.
> 
> You don't actually get a serial for Ozone - it's not displayed in the plugin and does not appear in your NI account, which means you're locked out of upgrading via iZotope directly or through 3rd parties - the only route is via NI at $199+tax.


FYI it now shows up in NA1


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 16, 2022)

So I just started to take a look into K7 Player (I own K6 full).

We can't add tags to libraries? Only to snapshots that we've created?

Isn't the whole point of tags to let us organize things the way we want them?

Or am I missing something?

And in the "HiDPI" browser, the library images are all low resolution. I thought that perhaps the third-party developers need to update things on their end to make this work, but even the NI libraries in there are also blurry.


----------

